# The New Creek Waders/Luckiest People Thread



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Have at it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Have at it.



A most excellent song pick! Haven't heard that one in a LONG time!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, I heard this the other day. Came home from work and picked up the acoustic guitar, and had it in 10 minutes. 

Problem I have now is, I can't seem to get it out of my head. Thought I'd pass it on to yall's  head.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Laneybird,

WHO DAT 0-3 

Here's a song I picked out just for you.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2011)

We need a big old smilie.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> RUTT,
> Which one of the campgrounds are you......Amity, Elijah Clark,  Petersburg, or Wildwood maybe ???
> 
> Sure hope that you have enjoyed yourself this weekend.




We are at Winfield

We were at the Augusta boating club yesterday for our retriever club's annual banquet

Time to tidy up and pack it all up. Check out time is 2:00


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 28, 2011)

Howdy folks.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Les Miles....



Bawahahaha


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bawahahaha



you do realize that pre-season scrimmage games don't count, right? Not that i really care, never been into the pro foobaw anyway.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 28, 2011)

how can u wade in a creek WHEN THERE AINT NO WATER


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how can u wade in a creek WHEN THERE AINT NO WATER



you go find a creek that does have water. Or a pond. Pond would be good for you.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice nap


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nice nap



I would take one, but i need to be ale to get up early tomorrow. Looking forward to not having beeper duty for the next two weeks. Come on 7am!


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nice nap




Thats what LSU will be saying when they wake up 0-12.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Thats what LSU will be saying when they wake up 0-12.



Bawahahaha


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Thats what LSU will be saying when they wake up 0-12.



they will be 1/2-12 1/2  if you count the spring game.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Here, let me just go ahead and kill this thread. This is slower than paint drying.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Here, let me just go ahead and kill this thread. This is slower than paint drying.



It's a weekend and they are always slow. Just finished cleaning the kitchen and trying to decide whats for supper.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how can u wade in a creek WHEN THERE AINT NO WATER



Plenty of water where i'm at tonight


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2011)

dug up bout 80 pounds of sweet taters ..... now everything hurts.


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Plenty of water where i'm at tonight






Any deer around that water?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Great video, but someone needs to put the smilie on this thread so we can find it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great video, but someone needs to put the smilie on this thread so we can find it..



That means YOU, Laney!


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

Since the majority of us here are Alabama fans, can we make this ANOTHER official thread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Since the majority of us here are Alabama fans, can we make this ANOTHER official thread?



I'm about tired of the word "official".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Since the majority of us here are Alabama fans, can we make this ANOTHER official thread?


Last time I looked, there were more posts on the "official" Bama thread than the other "wanna be official threads". 

So, Officially!! *ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of the word "official".





so are you tired of that word, or officially tired of that word? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last time I looked, there were more posts on the "official" Bama thread than the other "wanna be official threads".
> 
> So, Officially!! *ROLL TIDE ROLL*




Roll Tide Mexican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

I think we need the official Roll Tide Creek Wader, since everyone else seems to have gone to a different playground to play.


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we need the official Roll Tide Creek Wader, since everyone else seems to have gone to a different playground to play.






go ahead and start if Forest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> go ahead and start if Forest



Wipe your upper lip bean eater.........is that chocolate milk or what??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Any deer around that water?



sure, there's lots of dears down here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sure, there's lots of dears down here


Randy?? Les Miles??? that you??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Randy?? Les Miles??? that you??



WHAAAA? How dare you call me such names!  











































I ain't no LSU fan


----------



## Self! (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sure, there's lots of dears down here




pics knucklehead pics! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Randy?? Les Miles??? that you??




LSU is still napping and rehearsing "I'll be home for Christmas"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> WHAAAA? How dare you call me such names!
> 
> I am a big LSU fan though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> pics knucklehead pics! :whip



Got a pic of this beach babe earlier. With any luck, maybe I'll see her tomorrow too.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



alright, don't make me sick david on you!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Randy?? Les Miles??? that you??



Sorry, I've been out on the lake since 4pm or so. Just got home. 



William H Bonney said:


> pics knucklehead pics!
> 
> LSU is still napping and rehearsing "I'll be home for Christmas"



Keep it up ya nimrod bammer. No lake report pics for you this time. 

Here are the forum-safe versions


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Plenty of water where i'm at tonight


That ain't creek water!!



William H Bonney said:


> ANOTHER official thread?


That is being addressed


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That ain't creek water!!



as my grandaddy said, if it's wet and you can fish in it, it's a crick 

And if it's wet and you drink it, its either coca coler, water, or shine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> as my grandaddy said, if it's wet and you can fish in it, it's a crick
> 
> And if it's wet and you drink it, its either coca coler, water, or shine


I can assure you that water in the pic you posted ain't the drinkin kind!!

Your Grandaddy had some good advice for someone that didn't live on the coast!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 28, 2011)

Man it's gotten slow 'round here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2011)

Well Monday has arrived again.  Order up!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GOOBLIN.

I would like two large cups of that steaming hot coffee of yours.  I think that might get my eyelids to start to open again.  

HAPPY MONDAY to all of you Creek Wading GalleyNappers !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are at Winfield
> 
> We were at the Augusta boating club yesterday for our retriever club's annual banquet
> 
> Time to tidy up and pack it all up. Check out time is 2:00



Rutt,
I sure hope that you had a good weekend while you were over my way.  Just wondering if you had all sorts of deer walking around your campsite at Winfield.  The last time that I visited Winfield and Mistletoe, there were deer just walking around and feeding all over without a care in the world, it seemed.  The Augusta Sailing Club is a nice place to visit as well.  It has been several years since we did the camping thing but we loved to camp in Petersburg which is a really nice place with comforts of the Bath House etc located close to our site and also it had some good fishing and swimming areas.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOOBLIN.
> 
> I would like two large cups of that steaming hot coffee of yours.  I think that might get my eyelids to start to open again.
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY to all of you Creek Wading GalleyNappers !!!



Well have two or three if needed.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That means YOU, Laney!




Well, a Mod is going to have to do it. When I try to put a smilie in, it  puts it where the Have at it is. I give up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well, a Mod is going to have to do it. When I try to put a smilie in, it  puts it where the Have at it is. I give up.


Did you go to the advanced options and use the smilies at the bottom of the page??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2011)

Good morning y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning ya'll , off to the dentist, bye ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , off to the dentist, bye ya'll


 good drugs!


Howdy Ya'll!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good morning everybody.   Just stopping in for a quick quik!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody.   Just stopping in for a quick quik!


Hey, while you're here, fix the smiley for us, pwease!
You finally get rid of the poison??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

blah blah, bla , blah blah blah.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> blah blah, bla , blah blah blah.


Show me dem pearly whites!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning fellow idjits 


The lake was nice this weekend.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow idjits
> 
> 
> The lake was nice this weekend.



Mornin les 

By the way, you FINALLY have a lsu avatar picture that i like 
















Dawgs are still better though


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Show me dem pearly whites!



Here's mine 




Morning keebs


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Mornin les
> 
> By the way, you FINALLY have a lsu avatar picture that i like
> 
> Dawgs are still better at losing though



Morning idjit. I couldn't agree more with your last sentence.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Keebs!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idjit. I couldn't agree more with your last sentence.



You know, i just read your signature. "fightin' tigers........" Why you reckon they don't call them "winning tigers" ?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You know, i just read your signature. "fightin' tigers........" Why you reckon they don't call them "winning tigers" ?



I dunno why the don't call them that... but they did win this game: http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=292760061


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I dunno why the don't call them that... but they did win this game: http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=292760061



WOW. I had almost forgotten that LSU had ever won a game.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

THIS IS NOT THE SPORTS FORUM


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



keebs is here, now da party's started


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SPORTS FORUM





Kendallbearden said:


> keebs is here, now da party's started


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SPORTS FORUM


Took you long enough to figure that one out..............dang winderlickinknuckledragger..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> winderlickinknuckledragger



gazoontite


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> keebs is here, now da party's started






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took you long enough to figure that one out..............dang winderlickinknuckledragger..





Kendallbearden said:


> gazoontite


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

ok fellers, I'm thinking it might finally be time to go huntin in Tennessee...................


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, while you're here, fix the smiley for us, pwease!
> You finally get rid of the poison??



Mostly...here and there a small breakout but nothing serious.     Smiley inserted.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok fellers, I'm thinking it might finally be time to go huntin in Tennessee...................



whatchoo going huntin for in tennessee???


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> WOW. I had almost forgotten that LSU had ever won a game.



Kendall, why don't you come on over to the SF and we can continue this discussion??

Plus we can review the highlights of your 6-7 season and the Liberty Bowl loss to UCF.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> whatchoo going huntin for in tennessee???



Bigfoot...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SPORTS FORUM



Do you want to be removed from the "distribution" list???


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

4 in a row!!! 

What's fer lunch idjits????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok fellers, I'm thinking it might finally be time to go huntin in Tennessee...................


Whatchu gonna be huntin?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu gonna be huntin?



copy cat


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Mostly...here and there a small breakout but nothing serious.     Smiley inserted.


 Thank you!!
And I'm glad 'bout the poison, even in little batches it's a pain in the keester!!


Kendallbearden said:


> whatchoo going huntin for in tennessee???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu gonna be huntin?



Don't ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies, just load up & be ready, capeesh??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank you!!
> And I'm glad 'bout the poison, even in little batches it's a pain in the keester!!
> 
> 
> ...



Is that sort of like a capucino?? I like regular coffee better..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that sort of like a capucino?? I like regular coffee better..



i thought it was some kind of sourkraut or something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> i thought it was some kind of sourkraut or something?


Why do women have to be so cryptic all of the time..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that sort of like a capucino?? I like regular coffee better..





Kendallbearden said:


> i thought it was some kind of sourkraut or something?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do women have to be so cryptic all of the time..


no,no.no!! Lock & Load boys, Lock & LOAD!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no,no.no!! Lock & Load boys, Lock & LOAD!!


So we're talkin about goin to Wendy's to get a tater now??  Women never can make up their minds...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that sort of like a capucino?? I like regular coffee better..





Kendallbearden said:


> i thought it was some kind of sourkraut or something?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do women have to be so cryptic all of the time..


 JUST to keep you two on the same page  the correct spelling is:
Capiche, ok? got it? ya unnerstan now??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> JUST to keep you two on the same page  the correct spelling is:
> Capiche, ok? got it? ya unnerstan now??



Ya big gumba, why didn't ya jis say ya wanted us to go bust a cap in someone's behind??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So we're talkin about goin to Wendy's to get a tater now??  Women never can make up their minds...


~groan~ ohgawdyoumakemewannajust............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya big gumba, why didn't ya jis say ya wanted us to go bust a cap in someone's behind??


 I wuz *trying* not to "out & out" say it 'cuz I know "they" have been reading/stawking me on here!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> JUST to keep you two on the same page  the correct spelling is:
> Capiche, ok? got it? ya unnerstan now??



no ma'am i don't. I'm more confused than an old man watching MTV.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wuz *trying* not to "out & out" say it 'cuz I know "they" have been reading/stawking me on here!



you mean someone would stawk youuuu???





Quack, you better watch out


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

well fellers, i'm out. Gotta go eat some seafood 

Be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> no ma'am i don't. I'm more confused than an old man watching MTV.


then there ain't no help for ya!



Kendallbearden said:


> you mean someone would stawk youuuu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuhh, actually, that part I am serious about............  found out about it in court last week.......... kinda funny really........ 



Kendallbearden said:


> well fellers, i'm out. Gotta go eat some seafood
> 
> Be back later.


mmmm seafood!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Do you want to be removed from the "distribution" list???


Uhhhhmm... NO


Keebs said:


> then there ain't no help for ya!
> 
> 
> uuhh, actually, that part I am serious about............  found out about it in court last week.......... kinda funny really........
> ...



They didnt find out about ....well, you know, did they


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 29, 2011)

CTscan at 2:30


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhhhhmm... NO
> 
> 
> They didnt find out about ....well, you know, did they


lemme pm you THAT info............... 



Seth carter said:


> CTscan at 2:30


 Stay still & er'y thing will be allllright!


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Stay still & er'y thing will be allllright!



And dont fall alseep.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> And dont fall alseep.


 he snore that loud or is he a kicker?


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he snore that loud or is he a kicker?



No, its just that when you go to sleep ... they have to stick you with a really big needle to wake you up. Its rusty too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> No, its just that when you go to sleep ... they have to stick you with a really big needle to wake you up. Its rusty too.


 Don't be skerrin that boy to death, he'll be cuttin hospital folks left & right!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope it all goes well for ya Seth!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> No, its just that when you go to sleep ... they have to stick you with a really big needle to wake you up. Its rusty too.



it's better than the "chill pill" they give you if you're too hyper. Don't know why they call it that though, it ain't a pill. It goes up the other end 

And it certainly don't make you chill. Not when they put it in anyway.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 29, 2011)

they had the wrong carter my apointment is wensday


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they had the wrong carter my apointment is wensday



that'll give you something to look forward to


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't be skerrin that boy to death, he'll be cuttin hospital folks left & right!



    change that avatar


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> change that avatar


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> change that avatar



x2!!! CHANGE IT AT ONCE!!!

It skeers me


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> x2!!! CHANGE IT AT ONCE!!!
> 
> It skeers me



i like it


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i like it



you would


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i like it


me toooooo!!!


Kendallbearden said:


> you would


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> me toooooo!!!



See post 110


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> See post 110


 http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6255073&postcount=111


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 4 in a row!!!
> 
> What's fer lunch idjits????



Bringing this one back to the top. Fried shrimp, hushpuppies, oysters, french fries, onion rings, and sweet tea.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Bringing this one back to the top. Fried shrimp, hushpuppies, oysters, french fries, onion rings, and sweet tea.


 Carter's bacon cheese burger, fries & sweet tea! compliments of a friend...........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6255073&postcount=111



 That was almost as pointless as congress....almost.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> That was almost as pointless as congress....almost.


 and your point would be????????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and your point would be????????



Say no to drugs!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Say yes to drugs, no to war!


 ooohhh, hippy type kinda guy, huh?  no wonder you like Quack so much!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ooohhh, hippy type kinda guy, huh?  no wonder you like Quack so much!



Well, i did like quack, till them durn helicopters came in and messed everything up


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Bringing this one back to the top. Fried shrimp, hushpuppies, oysters, french fries, onion rings, and sweet tea.





Keebs said:


> Carter's bacon cheese burger, fries & sweet tea! compliments of a friend...........



 I'm so hungary, no breakfast, dentist and a sore mouth,  Did i mention i'm so hungary


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well, i did like quack, till them durn helicopters came in and messed everything up


I thought they were after your pocketbook?  That's what he told me, anyway.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm so hungary, no breakfast, dentist and a sore mouth,  Did i mention i'm so hungary


 no much chew with skrimp flied lice!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm so hungary, no breakfast, dentist and a sore mouth,  Did i mention i'm so hungary


 Did I mention how *crispy* the bacon was on my bacon cheese burger? Or how extra gooey the cheese was??? MAN, I'm still full!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought they were after your pocketbook?  That's what he told me, anyway.............



Because he planted that stuff in there


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did I mention how *crispy* the bacon was on my bacon cheese burger? Or how extra gooey the cheese was??? MAN, I'm still full!



those shrimp i ate sureeeee were good. Not to mention the onion rings. And the oysters. Mmmmm. I'm so full i could probably go another week without eating!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did I mention how *crispy* the bacon was on my bacon cheese burger? Or how extra gooey the cheese was??? MAN, I'm still full!





Kendallbearden said:


> those shrimp i ate sureeeee were good. Not to mention the onion rings. And the oysters. Mmmmm. I'm so full i could probably go another week without eating!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Because he planted that stuff in there


For him to have planted THAT much stuff, you must carry a ManBag!!!!!!!



Kendallbearden said:


> those _*shrimp*_ i ate sureeeee were good. Not to mention the onion rings. And the* oysters*. Mmmmm. I'm so full i could probably go another week without eating!


 what? no scallops??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 want me to bring ya some Rahmen noodles??
What'd they do anyway???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm ready to go back to work tonight!!  Spent 6hrs Saturday on the tractor, Sunday my wifes family invades my house, pool, 4 wheeler, Jeep, fridge, and MY recliner.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to go back to work tonight!!  Spent 6hrs Saturday on the tractor, Sunday my wifes family invades my house, pool, 4 wheeler, Jeep, fridge, and MY recliner.


 told ya you shoulda taken a road trip!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to go back to work tonight!!  Spent 6hrs Saturday on the tractor, Sunday my wifes family invades my house, pool, 4 wheeler, Jeep, fridge, and MY recliner.



i would have been alright until they got the the recliner. THEN they would have crossed the line!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> want me to bring ya some Rahmen noodles??
> What'd they do anyway???


Nahh, just had to get a filling, i'm gonna eat good tonight


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to go back to work tonight!!  Spent 6hrs Saturday on the tractor, Sunday my wifes family invades my house, pool, 4 wheeler, Jeep, fridge, and MY recliner.



Hope they didnt drink all your beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> told ya you shoulda taken a road trip!



Yep, you were right !!!



Can anybody find the thread about the lab locked in the bathroom that ate the sheetrock??  I can't locate it, think it was in the Campfire??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, you were right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody find the thread about the lab locked in the bathroom that ate the sheetrock??  I can't locate it, think it was in the Campfire??



I did a search, ain't seen it yet........... not "real sure" I remember it though!  You remember who it was that started it?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya'll keep it down in here.... I'm trying to nap!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ya'll keep it down in here.... I'm trying to nap!


 Go nap in the Sports Forum, in that LSU thread, ain't much going on there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nahh, just had to get a filling, i'm gonna eat good tonight
> 
> 
> Hope they didnt drink all your beer.




Fortunately "they" don't drink.  I had a couple flask in my pockets for emergency usuage . . .





Keebs said:


> I did a search, ain't seen it yet........... not "real sure" I remember it though!  You remember who it was that started it?





I can't remember Duree, it's been awhile???


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, you were right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody find the thread about the lab locked in the bathroom that ate the sheetrock??  I can't locate it, think it was in the Campfire??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=235300
This one?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fortunately "they" don't drink.  I had a couple flask in my pockets for emergency usuage . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ya'll keep it down in here.... I'm trying to nap!



With Hula hoops dancing thru your head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=235300
> This one?



Yep, that's it !!!  Thanks lil bro !!


Wanted to show the wife the "innocent" Lab pic!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Go nap in the Sports Forum, in that LSU thread, ain't much going on there!



You're being mean to me...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's it !!!  Thanks lil bro !!
> 
> 
> Wanted to show the wife the "innocent" Lab pic!!



Now that is funny right there. Hard to stay mad at a face like that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=235300
> This one?


 Look at littlemancubmod!!  You go dude!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> With Hula hoops dancing thru your head.


 hey you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, that's it !!!  Thanks lil bro !!
> 
> 
> Wanted to show the wife the "innocent" Lab pic!!





Les Miles said:


> You're being mean to me...


 but I lubs ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With Hula hoops dancing thru your head.



When you coming out to meet the new 1st Mate??? 



Keebs said:


> but I lubs ya!



That's what scares me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> When you coming out to meet the new 1st Mate???
> 
> 
> 
> That's what scares me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Look at littlemancubmod!!  You go dude!
> 
> 
> hey you!
> ...


Hello Sunshine  


Les Miles said:


> When you coming out to meet the new 1st Mate???
> 
> 
> 
> That's what scares me.



Free this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Sunshine
> 
> Free this weekend


 honey, you ain't gonna have a "free" weekend the rest of your life!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a test of the emergnecy drivel posting system. If this had been an actual post, something possibly profound might have been said....... or not.
Stay tuned for actual posts to be posted at a later time.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a test of the emergnecy drivel posting system. If this had been an actual post, something possibly profound might have been said....... or not.
> Stay tuned for actual posts to be posted at a later time.......



See post 162 for an actual post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> See post 162 for an actual post.



Cool! 
Which thread?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, whew! What a relief to get the formal interview over with.  

Interview went well and I'm pretty certain I'm a front runner for the job.  

However, I'm not sure I'm cut out for the position.  It's scary. I would be one of six Clinical Systems Analysts in the entire company.  They know that it's gonna take a while to get me up to speed on the I.T. side of it but the advantage I have is being able to rattle off thousands of codes from the top of my head. (I'm such a textbook of useless knowledge  )

If it's offered to me, it's gonna depend on if the money is there. It's salaried so that means they can work me to death and not pay any overtime.  

My first thoughts were to sneak towards the door and RUN back to my cozy little department.  But, the more I think about it, I have nowhere to go in my little corner of the lab and it's time for a major change. It's a challenge which means I won't be bored for a long time. 

I got a lot of praying and thinking to do. I'm nervous but excited. If they don't offer it to me, then it wasn't meant to be but I'm really hoping they do. With one kid going off to college next year, the extra $$$ will be much needed.  


Thanks for the good luck texts. It went better than I expected.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, whew! What a relief to get the formal interview over with.
> 
> Interview went well and I'm pretty certain I'm a front runner for the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, whew! What a relief to get the formal interview over with.
> 
> Interview went well and I'm pretty certain I'm a front runner for the job.
> 
> ...






Best of luck to ya gal friend!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to ya gal friend!!



Thank ya darlin.  




I'll have to be on call once every six weeks but think of the trips I can take and all the bows I can buy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

Where'd everybody go ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go ??



I dunno, Quack. I'm looking around for a new lease while the girls watch yet another Gordan Ramsey show. I may have to go shoot down the entire Luftwaffe again.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go ??



away 


Just passing through fellers. Gotta go out on the town. It's my last night in panama city. Be back later though for some driveling


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> See post 162 for an actual post.



ATTENTION EVERYONE!

This is an actual driveler post! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! EVERYONE GET TO DRIVELING NOW!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go ??



Been at football practice. Now I am worn out from watchin' all them boys runnin' 

Gunna go watch some tv and doze off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2011)

They can't block, or pass the ball. Miss tackles on defence! The secondary is slow! and those are the good points about the......... OPPS yall I'm inthe wrong area! I think! Just a pass BY!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> They can't block, or pass the ball. Miss tackles on defence! The secondary is slow! and those are the good points about the......... OPPS yall I'm inthe wrong area! I think! Just a pass BY!



Tennessee is playing tonight? What channel? 

FINALLY!!!
I just finished helping my daughter with her anatomy homework. It sure was nice to discuss something i actually know something about. 
I usually have to tell her "wait till your mama gets home and ask her."


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE!
> 
> This is an actual driveler post! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! EVERYONE GET TO DRIVELING NOW!!!



I hope you got to eat some excellent seafood while you were down there. 
I usually stop at Gandy's Seafood and load a cooler for the trip home. Man, i'd love some live blue crabs right now....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is the "Official Creed Waders" thread? I need to know to make sure I'm postin' in the right one...    


<br />See more on Know Your Meme


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Does anyone know if this is the "Official Creed Waders" thread? I need to know to make sure I'm postin' in the right one...
> 
> 
> <br />See more on Know Your Meme




Evening, Cort!
That girl has got game!

Evening to you too, Slip and KM!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Cort!
> That girl has got game!
> 
> Evening to you too, Slip and KM!



How's it goin? I'm impressed by that chick! She doesn't look scared at all, she OWNS that thang!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> How's it goin? I'm impressed by that chick! She doesn't look scared at all, she OWNS that thang!



glad to be off call! However, the OR schedule is petty heavy this week.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> glad to be off call! However, the OR schedule is petty heavy this week.



Hope you get to relax a bit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

Mmmmmm!!!  Salmon patties (no syrup, mustard, or ketchup)  mashed taters, peas and okra, and fried squashes!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm!!!  Salmon patties (no syrup, mustard, or ketchup)  mashed taters, peas and okra, and fried squashes!!



I need to cook some salmon patties. Haven't eaten those in a long time.
It was baked chicken wings, some sort of potato/cheese thing, and some steamed asparagus for us.


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm!!!  Salmon patties (no syrup, mustard, or ketchup)  mashed taters, peas and okra, and fried squashes!!



You eat yer salmon nekkid too?


----------



## Self! (Aug 29, 2011)

Y'all done left da rong 1 n here aloon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

slip said:


> You eat yer salmon nekkid too?




I did tonight!!  Sometimes I'll add a lil sumpin to 'em.  I was dunkin em in that taters tonight!!





William H Bonney said:


> Y'all done left da rong 1 n here aloon





Idjit alert !!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit alert !!!





You set it off everytime you log in, just like a K Mart blue light special.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Y'all done left da rong 1 n here aloon



Your never alone


----------



## Self! (Aug 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your never alone





come closer and say that sweetheart


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> come closer and say that sweetheart



YOU'RE NEVER ALONE!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a test of the emergency drivel posting system. If this had been an actual post, something possibly profound might have been said....... or not.
> Stay tuned for actual posts to be posted at a later time.......



I thought we were wading these days instead of driveling??? 



Kendallbearden said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE!
> 
> This is an actual driveler post! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! EVERYONE GET TO DRIVELING NOW!!!



Idjit... 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit alert !!!



You rang sugar britches???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjit...



Do i need to post the picture of the pot and the kettle again??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

Dang salmon trying to swim back upstream . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Do i need to post the picture of the pot and the kettle again??



I see you've been over in the sports forum checking out the sights.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang salmon trying to swim back upstream . . .



Open the flood gates on 'em Quack! 

Or chase 'em down again with a 40oz.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see you've been over in the sports forum checking out the sights.



YES 

I decided i'd enter your domain 

I'm glad that i did now


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang salmon trying to swim back upstream . . .



should've had some mustard on them!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> YES
> 
> I decided i'd enter your domain
> 
> I'm glad that i did now



See what happens when you broaden your horizons. 


Hey.... are we the only two idjits up this late? 

Where's Quack? I know he's lurking around somewhere...


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Ate way to many dang muscadines

They is good though


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Ate way to many dang muscadines
> 
> They is good though



They give you gas or got you all jacked up and wide awake?


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They give you gas or got you all jacked up and wide awake?



Just got a gut ache from to many of them.

My lab is jacked up and wide awake though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Just got a gut ache from to many of them.
> 
> My lab is jacked up and wide awake though.





I'll FedEx you some cotton balls and a fluffy rabbitt for in the morning . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> See what happens when you broaden your horizons.
> 
> 
> Hey.... are we the only two idjits up this late?
> ...



I reckon so 

Us and quackers


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll FedEx you some cotton balls and a fluffy rabbitt for in the morning . . .




Yeah .... they're worth it though.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Quack!!!! I need you to PM me directions to the blind.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

there's more going on here tonight than there is at 2 in the afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack!!!! I need you to PM me directions to the blind.



Incoming!!!



Gonna shoot gooses Saturday morning, doves Saturday afternoon, and then watch some foosball til I pass out!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> there's more going on here tonight than there is at 2 in the afternoon



That's because we are 24-hour idjits!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming!!!
> 
> Gonna shoot gooses Saturday morning, doves Saturday afternoon, and then watch some foosball til I pass out!!



I love busting some goose feathers!!! 

Is it okay if I shoot the doves with my BB loads? 

And will we have to worry about the choppa circling overhead around the blind?


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna shoot gooses Saturday morning, doves Saturday afternoon, and then watch some foosball til I pass out!!



Do you eat the geese? never shot one my self, so i dunno ... but i've been told they arent very good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Do you eat the geese? never shot one my self, so i dunno ... but i've been told they arent very good.





They're pretty good made into Jerky, but personally I don't care for them.  I give mine away to the neighbors.  I just love to hear the big SPLASH they make when they hit the water, or the big WHUMP they make when the hit da ground!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

well fellers i'm out for the night. Gotta go back home to georgia in the morning. Talk to y'all later


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're pretty good made into Jerky, but personally I don't care for them.  I give mine away to the neighbors.  I just love to hear the big SPLASH they make when they hit the water, or the big WHUMP they make when the hit da ground!!



Boom, Boom, Boom!!! 

Whump, Whump, Whump...

I love that sequence of events.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well fellers i'm out for the night. Gotta go back home to georgia in the morning. Talk to y'all later



Lightweight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Boom, Boom, Boom!!!
> 
> Whump, Whump, Whump...
> 
> I love that sequence of events.




Yep!!!


Been wanting to go to Arkie after duck season and snow goose hunt.  No plugged shotguns, electronic calling, and NO limits !!!


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're pretty good made into Jerky, but personally I don't care for them.  I give mine away to the neighbors.  I just love to hear the big SPLASH they make when they hit the water, or the big WHUMP they make when the hit da ground!!



Looks like they would be fun to shoot.


Im sure you've read how "duck hunting" usually goes for me.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> 
> Been wanting to go to Arkie after duck season and snow goose hunt.  No plugged shotguns, electronic calling, and NO limits !!!



I got some fraternity brothers that live up in SE Arkansas. Some are even rice farmers.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Looks like they would be fun to shoot.
> 
> 
> Im sure you've read how "duck hunting" usually goes for me.



About like Robert and his turkey hunting???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Looks like they would be fun to shoot.
> 
> 
> Im sure you've read how "duck hunting" usually goes for me.





Pookie's spose to make a trip here this winter, you oughta hook up with us!!


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> About like Robert and his turkey hunting???


Pretty much.

Angering the wildlife (beaver), falling down a waterfall into the creek(Dad), steel shot raining down on us before day light...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's spose to make a trip here this winter, you oughta hook up with us!!



 Think i better stick with critters i can actually hit.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Angering the wildlife (beaver), falling down a waterfall into the creek(Dad), steel shot raining down on us before day light...
> 
> ...



You can hit Quack. I heard he likes it that way. 

Finished all my server work.... I'll talk to you guys after a little shut-eye. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You can hit Quack. I heard he likes it that way.
> 
> Finished all my server work.... I'll talk to you guys after a little shut-eye. Y'all have a good night.



server work?  you waiting tables again?

Well Monday is history and Tuesday fast approaches so let's get up and after it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good Morning Gooblin.  I think that I will take another cup of that good coffee of yours.

Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow Creek Waders!!!

Don't Forget about the FREE BEER TOMORROW.   

I hope ya'll have a good day and please stay out of trouble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gooblin.  I think that I will take another cup of that good coffee of yours.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow Creek Waders!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gooblin.  I think that I will take another cup of that good coffee of yours.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow Creek Waders!!!
> 
> ...



Will tomorrow ever get here?

morning Quack and boney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Tomorrow just got here. Now what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gooblin.  I think that I will take another cup of that good coffee of yours.
> 
> Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow Creek Waders!!!
> 
> ...



Free beer Ok i'm awake and you have my full attention 
Morning everyone else, up and at em


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Boneboy is the man!

MC, where is the nearest pocket of cool air?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Boneboy is the man!
> 
> MC, where is the nearest pocket of cool air?



Right by the nearest AC duct...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice temps this morning.  Hope y'all have a good one


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Right by the nearest AC duct...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Did someone say free beer tomorrow? I've been pregnant the last million years, are you sure we can't have the beer today??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Did someone say free beer tomorrow? I've been pregnant the last million years, are you sure we can't have the beer today??





Trade you all da beer you want, to pet yo pups!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wheres the lower your head and shake it side to side smiley??????????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade you all da beer you want, to pet yo pups!!


you gonna git in truble!


mudracing101 said:


> Wheres the lower your head and shake it side to side smiley??????????


 see if you can find it............. 
http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm

 Tuesday's here, one more day closer to a 3 day weekend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Did someone say free beer tomorrow? I've been pregnant the last million years, are you sure we can't have the beer today??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade you all da beer you want, to pet yo pups!!





mudracing101 said:


> Wheres the lower your head and shake it side to side smiley??????????





Keebs said:


> you gonna git in truble!



Just add up all of the above comments and........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and as I lower my head with a snicker underneath my breath and start to sneak out of the door backwards before I might get into trouble.  Yes sir, I don't think I better touch that comment for sure.  Quack, you are a master at baiting someone into making further comments.  I am going to stand on the sidelines and just watch this play.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just add up all of the above comments and........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and as I lower my head with a snicker underneath my breath and start to sneak out of the door backwards before I might get into trouble.  Yes sir, I don't think I better touch that comment for sure.  Quack, you are a master at baiting someone into making further comments.  I am going to stand on the sidelines and just watch this play.


 you KNOW you just "egged him on" doncha?!??!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebalicious,  Your eye sure kept a lookout on me all night long last night.     Every time that I woke up, all I could see was your eye just a staring at me.  It gave me the "heebie-jeebies"  and it scared me so bad that I just got up and went to the bathroom to meditate about it.  It worked fine too because everything came out alright and 10 minutes later, I felt like a new man again !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wont let me copy and paste I can paste it on my comp. but not this site


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Good night/day friends, gotta crash!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade you all da beer you want, to pet yo pups!!







mudracing101 said:


> Wheres the lower your head and shake it side to side smiley??????????



Keep looking, it's right there...



Keebs said:


> you gonna git in truble!
> 
> see if you can find it.............
> http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm
> ...



He sure is Keeb! How you doin' today!

ps- yer avatar is c-r-e-e-p-y



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just add up all of the above comments and........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................and as I lower my head with a snicker underneath my breath and start to sneak out of the door backwards before I might get into trouble.  Yes sir, I don't think I better touch that comment for sure.  Quack, you are a master at baiting someone into making further comments.  I am going to stand on the sidelines and just watch this play.



That's probably for the best...



Keebs said:


> you KNOW you just "egged him on" doncha?!??!



They ALL egg him on!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebalicious,  Your eye sure kept a lookout on me all night long last night.     Every time that I woke up, all I could see was your eye just a staring at me.  It gave me the "heebie-jeebies"  and it scared me so bad that I just got up and went to the bathroom to meditate about it.  It worked fine too because everything came out alright and 10 minutes later, I felt like a new man again !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebalicious,  Your eye sure kept a lookout on me all night long last night.     Every time that I woke up, all I could see was your eye just a staring at me.  It gave me the "heebie-jeebies"  and it scared me so bad that I just got up and went to the bathroom to meditate about it.  It worked fine too because everything came out alright and 10 minutes later, I felt like a new man again !!!









 OyVey.............



mudracing101 said:


> Wont let me copy and paste I can paste it on my comp. but not this site


 werked fer me.......... you must not be holding your tongue right........ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day friends, gotta crash!!


 schweet dreams................



CortGirl said:


> Keep looking, it's right there...
> He sure is Keeb! How you doin' today!
> ps- yer avatar is c-r-e-e-p-y
> That's probably for the best...
> They ALL egg him on!!


  I'm good, payroll Tuesday, before a 3 day weekend? Shhhooott, ain't nuttin but a thang!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs, you are right.  I shouldn't have "egged him on" like that.

Lawd, if there is one thing that Quack doesn't need, it is to be "egged on" because he already has enough "scrambled eggs", bacon, grits, chittlings, red-hots, sausages, ham, "mustard", cat-head biskits, and even syrup on his plate to feed half of Jawja.  I shore am glad that "they" broke the mold when Quack was born because I am not sure if the world could handle two of them.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, you are right.  I shouldn't have "egged him on" like that.
> 
> Lawd, if there is one thing that Quack doesn't need, it is to be "egged on" because he already has enough "scrambled eggs", bacon, grits, chittlings, red-hots, sausages, ham, "mustard", cat-head biskits, and even syrup on his plate to feed half of Jawja.  I shore am glad that "they" broke the mold when Quack was born because I am not sure if the world could handle two of them.


 Not even a female version?????


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning idgits 



gobbleinwoods said:


> server work?  you waiting tables again?



No, I was patching a few computer servers you nimrod 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade you all da beer you want, to pet yo pups!!



Quack! You crazy idgit! 



Keebs said:


> you gonna git in truble!



He likes to live life on the edge. 


Oh and BTW...






































HEY KEEBS!!!!​


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

WHOA-

wass happenin' Les?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!!​


 Good goobley goobers, where in the world do you FIND such graphics?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> WHOA-
> 
> wass happenin' Les?



Waiting to see if you let Quack pet.... oh, nevermind. 


Back up after 3 hours of sleep. I feel a nap coming on soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good goobley goobers, where in the world do you FIND such graphics?!?!



I got mad skilz


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Waiting to see if you let Quack pet.... oh, nevermind.
> 
> 
> Back up after 3 hours of sleep. I feel a nap coming on soon.





He can come play with them all he wants, as long as he brings them a new teddy bear, they done ate up the last one:







He'll want to be careful with this one, though...she's the biter:


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> He can come play with them all he wants, as long as he brings them a new teddy bear, they done ate up the last one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like biting.... just saying.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like baiting.... just saying.



 Fixed it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Fixed it.


 Fits him better..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> He can come play with them all he wants, as long as he brings them a new teddy bear, they done ate up the last one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The way Quack talked, I pictured them smaller.............


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Fixed it.



I see that the 9:30 Idjit train has arrived at the station...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The way Quack talked, I pictured them smaller.............



Nope, they are much bigger than we all thought. 

Quack will be ecstatic!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Fixed it.



 That's more like it



Keebs said:


> The way Quack talked, I pictured them smaller.............





They used to be cute lil' pups...but they've grown a bit. I'll see if I can find the pic of the cute ones he's talkin' about


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like baiting.... just saying.





Kendallbearden said:


> Fixed it.





Keebs said:


> Fits him better..............



I'm gonna wait till deer season starts, put my PETA avatar back up, then go over to the deer hunting forum to pay those nice folks a visit. 

Y'all think they will be glad to see me?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Here they are as Quack remembers them:






They didn't do much but hang around all day when they were small. Now that they're bigger, they like to play along with ya



(side note: why do the pics keep showing up so big? I've tried several times to make them smaller. What am I doing wrong?)


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Here they are as Quack remembers them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am headed over to SF for awhile. This subject matter is way to tempting and I don't wanna be banded. 

Be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> That's more like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Les Miles said:


> I'm gonna wait till deer season starts, put my PETA avatar back up, then go over to the deer hunting forum to pay those nice folks a visit.
> 
> Y'all think they will be glad to see me?


suuuuuuuuuure!



CortGirl said:


> Here they are as Quack remembers them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno 'bout the pic sizes 'cept I have to resize before I post every time!


Les Miles said:


> I am headed over to SF for awhile. This subject matter is way to tempting and I don't wanna be banded.
> 
> Be back later.


Buhbye............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, enough about the pups...

My little boy smiled at me, it just turned into a GREAT day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ok, enough about the pups...
> 
> My little boy smiled at me, it just turned into a GREAT day!


Aaaawwwww 
 I got some pics in the mail yesterday that had me grinning up a storm!   Can't wait to get my hands on Munchkin!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

It ranks up there with some of the cutest things I've seen...it was a two part smile. He was grinnin' with just the left side of his mouth, and when I reacted and started talking to him, the right side jumped in on it, for a full on smile!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> It ranks up there with some of the cutest things I've seen...it was a two part smile. He was grinnin' with just the left side of his mouth, and when I reacted and started talking to him, the right side jumped in on it, for a full on smile!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Well that didn't take too long. The idgits in the SF haven't gotten on a roll yet. 

What's fer lunch? And where's Mud today? 

I'm getting treated to a free meal at the Derby. 

Buffalo Chicken Sammich, Onion Rings, and a nice cold one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well that didn't take too long. The idgits in the SF haven't gotten on a roll yet.
> 
> What's fer lunch? And where's Mud today?
> 
> ...



I'm here


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here



Did you see the latest updates to the cheerleader thread over in the SF?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did you see the latest updates to the cheerleader thread over in the SF?



Not yet, it took 10 min. for this page to load up. The site is running slow for me. But i'll head over there now and check it out


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did you see the latest updates to the cheerleader thread over in the SF?



Cheerleaders? Now, I may not care a spit about the actual games...but even I can appreciate a nice lookin' cheerleader  

Where might I find that particular thread?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Cheerleaders? Now, I may not care a spit about the actual games...but even I can appreciate a nice lookin' cheerleader
> 
> Where might I find that particular thread?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598232&page=4


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Cheerleaders? Now, I may not care a spit about the actual games...but even I can appreciate a nice lookin' cheerleader
> 
> Where might I find that particular thread?





Les Miles said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598232&page=4



Gettin close to lunch and all them cheerleaders done got my appetite up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598232&page=4


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Cheerleaders? Now, I may not care a spit about the actual games...but even I can appreciate a nice lookin' cheerleader
> 
> Where might I find that particular thread?



I am not sure how to interpret that.  

You talkin' bout them boy cheerleaders?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well that didn't take too long. The idgits in the SF haven't gotten on a roll yet.
> 
> What's fer lunch? And where's Mud today?
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin you got all your questions answered?? 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm here


 How's the mouth feeling today?


mudracing101 said:


> Not yet, it took 10 min. for this page to load up. The site is running slow for me. But i'll head over there now and check it out


 I'm tellin ya, if we had of tried some of the routines today's cheerleaders perform, we'd have been expelled!! 
I still say more guys oughta be cheerleaders, it ain't about being "gay" - - think about it, wouldn't it be a guys dream surrounded/supporting/holding all those girls??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am not sure how to interpret that.


As a former cheerleader myself, plus the aunt to some cheer/gymnasts nieces and sister to a gymnastic coach, I can appreciate the athleticism that is put into a routine.........tyvm


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am not sure how to interpret that.



No comment  other than to say cheerleaders are hawt


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> No comment  other than to say cheerleaders are hawt



Did I mention that I am a cheerleader.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Did I mention that I am a cheerleader.



 well then, how's it goin'?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> No comment  other than to say cheerleaders are hawt


 you have been hanging around Quack waaaayyyyyy too long!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinkin you got all your questions answered??
> 
> 
> How's the mouth feeling today?
> ...


 All good   



CortGirl said:


> No comment  other than to say cheerleaders are hawt



Well we agree on this one


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you have been hanging around Quack waaaayyyyyy too long!



I think you're right! I need to go disinfect myself, I'll be back!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> well then, how's it goin'?



Whew...it sho is gettin' warm in here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I think you're right! I need to go disinfect myself, I'll be back!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> All good





Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...it sho is gettin' warm in here.


Turn the a/c back on, idjit!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Turn the a/c back on, idjit!



Yes mam.....

Lubs you too Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yes mam.....
> 
> Lubs you too Keebs


 You know I luvs you too, Neil!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know I luvs you too, Neil!


Dang creepy Avatar...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang creepy Avatar...


 you KNOW I gotta keep an "eye" on this place!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Chili's cheeseberger and texas cheese fries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's cheeseberger and texas cheese fries.


I guess that's one way to keep the skeeters and gnats away!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess that's one way to keep the skeeters and gnats away!!



Maybe


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's cheeseberger and texas cheese fries.


Do you know any of the bartenders by name there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Do you know any of the bartenders by name there?



I know one of the waitress, by name , why


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I know one of the waitress, by name , why


I know one too, went to school with her Daddy........... incoming........


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

3 hour lunch!!! 

And it was fajita Tuesday at the messican place instead of the Derby. 





Almost time for my mid-afternoon nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 3 hour lunch!!!
> 
> And it was fajita Tuesday at the messican place instead of the Derby.
> 
> ...



love me some fajita's


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Here they are as Quack remembers them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the dogs?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As a former cheerleader myself, plus the aunt to some cheer/gymnasts nieces and sister to a gymnastic coach, I can appreciate the athleticism that is put into a routine.........tyvm



I likes me some cheerleaders.... when I was in cawledge. 



CortGirl said:


> No comment  other than to say cheerleaders are hawt



They are also very bendy! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Did I mention that I am a cheerleader.



Please hand over your man-card ya weirdo. 



CortGirl said:


> I think you're right! I need to go disinfect myself, I'll be back!



You get dirty playing with the pups? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...it sho is gettin' warm in here.



You have hot-flashes or is that the Moe's burrito kicking in? 



Keebs said:


> Turn the a/c back on, idjit!



I gots mine on 68 degrees 



Keebs said:


> You know I luvs you too, Neil!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang creepy Avatar...



She's just looking around. 



Keebs said:


> you KNOW I gotta keep an "eye" on this place!



Why???? We ain't never starting any mischief in here. We're all innocent I tell ya! 



mudracing101 said:


> Chili's cheeseberger and texas cheese fries.



Fire in the hole!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess that's one way to keep the skeeters and gnats away!!



Why you picking on those tech nerds in here? They can't help but buzz in your ears. 



mudracing101 said:


> I know one of the waitress, by name , why



Is she hawt??? Pic please 




mudracing101 said:


> love me some fajita's



Me too! But they can be potent.



Money man said:


> What about the dogs?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I likes me some cheerleaders.... when I was in cawledge. They are also very bendy! Please show your mancheer-card schweetheart.
> You will get dirty playing with the pups and you'll have hot-flashes if you eat that Moe's burrito! I gots mine on 68 degrees to keep the hot flashes from kicking in, how it works just on burrito's I just don't know!   OOOopppsss, I spoke too soon!!!!! Fire in the hole!!!  Want Pics??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



KEEBS!!!! You post changing pot-stirrer!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> KEEBS!!!! You post changing pot-stirrer!!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

I never should have opened this thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Les Miles said:


> KEEBS!!!! You post changing pot-stirrer!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> I never should have opened this thread.



Yep, you SHOULD HAVE known better!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



What you laughing about???? You must want your boat invite revoked. 

Where's Sarah when I need her???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> I never should have opened this thread.


  you know you can't resist this bunch!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, you SHOULD HAVE known better!



Agreed, I am trying to work and now all I can think about is playing with puppies.  

Speaking of puppies, where is TNgirl?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What you laughing about???? You must want your boat invite revoked.
> 
> Where's Sarah when I need her???



Hey, if you gonna keep holding this boat thing over my head , i'm gonna be forced to take my boat. Oh , didnt know that did ya? You aint the only man with a boat.Mine is loaded with beer too. The only thing is mine doesnt have hula hoopin women on it And seems you  take yours out alot more and you ......wait , nevermind. I'm sorry . I was laughing at what you said to Keebs, yep thats it. You a funny man Dont revoke my invite , pleeaaase.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, if you gonna keep holding this boat thing over my head , i'm gonna be forced to take my boat. Oh , didnt know that did ya? You aint the only man with a boat.Mine is loaded with beer too. The only thing is mine doesnt have hula hoopin women on it And seems you  take yours out alot more and you ......wait , nevermind. I'm sorry . I was laughing at what you said to Keebs, yep thats it. You a funny man Dont revoke my invite , pleeaaase.


tsk, tsk, tsk, mud, mud, mud, darlin', your boat is just fine, no need in going & comparin it to them nothgawja boys!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk, mud, mud, mud, darlin', your boat is just fine, no need in going & comparin it to them nothgawja boys!



 Thats why i luv's you Keebs.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs, what's he blabbering about now??? 



> This message is hidden because *mudracing101* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk, mud, mud, mud, darlin', your boat is just fine, no need in going & comparin it to them nothgawja boys!



Something tells me it was the hula hoopers more than the boat that made him change his tune.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, what's he blabbering about now???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Something tells me it was the hula hoopers more than the boat that made him change his tune.



You a smart man


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

I see you lurking ninja mod David


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, what's he blabbering about now???


who? you can see it as good as I can!



Money man said:


> Something tells me it was the hula hoopers more than the boat that made him change his tune.


Naww, we got good lookin wimmens down here too & this boy lives in a college town!!


mudracing101 said:


>


go ahead, try out that ignore button........... dare ya............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

On a diff. note , i was leavin the house this morning and i heard  the strangest sound. Went to investigate and see that the bulldogs have something tree'd in a big pine. This thing was mad , got a lil closer and yep, it was a dang Guinnea. I wander where he came from and why he was in my yard Then i got to lookin around to see if any of ya'll idjits were hiding in the bushes. Oh well he's gone now but sure made me think about Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> On a diff. note , i was leavin the house this morning and i heard  the strangest sound. Went to investigate and see that the bulldogs have something tree'd in a big pine. This thing was mad , got a lil closer and yep, it was a dang Guinnea. I wander where he came from and why he was in my yard Then i got to lookin around to see if any of ya'll idjits were hiding in the bushes. Oh well he's gone now but sure made me think about Nic.


was it a male or female?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> was it a male or female?



It was a guinnea, First one i've seen up close


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It was a guinnea, First one i've seen up close


 their "calls" are different.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> their "calls" are different.....



I really dont know , but this one was making a lot of racket when the dogs and i got close. If you have never heard one mad then they are actually pretty loud. At First i couldnt imagine what would make a sound like that until i seen it. Tried to take a pic with the phone but you couldnt tell what it was.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> their "calls" are different.....



Yeah Mud, was it grunting or nagging?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I really dont know , but this one was making a lot of racket when the dogs and i got close. If you have never heard one mad then they are actually pretty loud. At First i couldnt imagine what would make a sound like that until i seen it. Tried to take a pic with the phone but you couldnt tell what it was.


 Yeah, I've heard them mad, scared & everything in between!  They'll also attack you too, until you learn them some manners, that is!


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Yikes, might want to resize that pic or give a warning to folks on the thread title. 

OH yeah...atta boy!


----------



## david w. (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Time to go sell some cookies.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

david w. said:


> Time to go sell some cookies.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


 Welllll looky here folks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welllll looky here folks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


Good Deal, Seth!!  Congrats!  Lookin Sharp!!



Money man said:


> Yikes, might want to resize that pic or give a warning to folks on the thread title.
> OH yeah...atta boy!





david w. said:


> Time to go sell some cookies.


 You Two wanna step into my office?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Yeah Mud, was it grunting or nagging?


  You sayin the females nag , well that is a sure fire way to tell with most species 


Keebs said:


> Yeah, I've heard them mad, scared & everything in between!  They'll also attack you too, until you learn them some manners, that is!



This one was mad and scared i imagine and i wanna think when i first heard it i  almost thought there was a wild hog behind the fence but it was so foggy this morning i couldnt see, then i noticed the dogs and the tree. It was also almost 7 and i was still have a sleep, couldnt make that sound if i wanted too. Never the less if  it would of jumped out of the tree after us, i would of woke the whole neighbor hood


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, Seth!!  Congrats!  Lookin Sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> You Two wanna step into my office?



Umm, no ma'am,unless it is to receive my award!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You sayin the females nag , well that is a sure fire way to tell with most species
> 
> 
> This one was mad and scared i imagine and i wanna think when i first heard it i  almost thought there was a wild hog behind the fence but it was so foggy this morning i couldnt see, then i noticed the dogs and the tree. It was also almost 7 and i was still have a sleep, couldnt make that sound if i wanted too. Never the less if  it would of jumped out of the tree after us, i would of woke the whole neighbor hood


Be glad it was just one, you get more than that & goodgawdallmighty they make a racket!


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You sayin the females nag , well that is a sure fire way to tell with most species



Note to the females, he said it, not me.


----------



## david w. (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, Seth!!  Congrats!  Lookin Sharp!!
> 
> 
> 
> You Two wanna step into my office?



Sure......whatcha want?


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Well dang ...

Dad left a basket of tomaotes sitting on the deck of the shed yesterday, went out today to get them and about 8 of them had been ate up. Clearly wasnt birds or bugs, it was a larger animal. Went out to the feed the chickens just now and heard something on the wood line, so i lean on the fence for a minute and watch for any thing moving .... two fawns get up and start moving around, and momma was close. Less then 50 feet from the shed and dogs and everything.

Anyway, thought that was cool.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Umm, no ma'am,unless it is to receive my award!


 yeah, that's it, an award.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Note to the females, he said it, not me.


Noted!


david w. said:


> Sure......whatcha want?


 you know!


slip said:


> Well dang ...
> 
> Dad left a basket of tomaotes sitting on the deck of the shed yesterday, went out today to get them and about 8 of them had been ate up. Clearly wasnt birds or bugs, it was a larger animal. Went out to the feed the chickens just now and heard something on the wood line, so i lean on the fence for a minute and watch for any thing moving .... two fawns get up and start moving around, and momma was close. Less then 50 feet from the shed and dogs and everything.
> 
> Anyway, thought that was cool.


 They'll get used to stuff like that.......... I've had them walk through the yard while I was feeding horses, radio is always blaring, but it's still cool to watch!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 HEEEYYYYYYYY Robert!!!!!!!!!!


Dang, loooook at the TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Alright , locked up , lets go woman, its 5


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> their "calls" are different.....




Yep, the females "call" you on your cellphones and the males call you on your landline !!!




Keebs said:


> Good Deal, Seth!!  Congrats!  Lookin Sharp!!



X2 on the Good Deal, Seth.  Dang, you do clean up rather nicely after all.  


NOW A NOTE TO KEEBS.  STOP RUNNING DOWN THE HALLWAY OUT OF THE BUILDING.  SLOW DOWN AND ENJOY YOUR CO-WORKERS !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>





david w. said:


> Time to go sell some cookies.






Oh SNAP!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Well... looks like I done stirred up a bunch of your yellow jackets friends over the SF Quack.


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well... looks like I done stirred up a bunch of your yellow jackets friends over the SF Quack.



I think they make a spray for that.


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking Good Seth!
Congratulations


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well... looks like I done stirred up a bunch of your yellow jackets friends over the SF Quack.



ruh roh..... I better go look.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like DEE just bit the dust

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=640011


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Looks like DEE just bit the dust
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=640011


Somebody cue the Queen music..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Looks like DEE just bit the dust
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=640011


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody que the Queen music..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

slip said:


> I think they make a spray for that.



I like it when they fall on the ground and twitch around. 



rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh..... I better go look.



You can't.... that thread done gone poof! 



CortGirl said:


> Looks like DEE just bit the dust



Sure am gonna miss ol' DEE around here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Looks like DEE just bit the dust
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=640011


I sure will miss Eddy. 
I don't know what possessed him to do a "trolling for mods" thread last night( caught a cooler full) and then his comments today pretty much did him in. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody cue the Queen music..


We are the Champions or Fat Bottomed girls?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody cue the Queen music..



Who pooted in here and ran everybody off???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure will miss Eddy.
> I don't know what possessed him to do a "trolling for mods" thread last night( caught a cooler full) and then his comments today pretty much did him in.
> 
> We are the Champions or Fat Bottomed girls?


I was thinking Another One Bites the Dust..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was thinking Another One Bites the Dust..



see post 344


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Who pooted in here and ran everybody off???


Go ask Deja Vu, he seems to be all knowing and very chatty of late..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You can't.... that thread done gone poof!



Well, that splains why i didn't find anything earth shattering over there.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it wrong that I called my husband to tell him the news? The first thing he did when he got home was have me log in so he could see the "Banned" under DEE's name...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> see post 344


Thank you Seth, at least someone around here isn't hung up on the pot smoking thread over in the PF and is paying attention.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ask Deja Vu, he seems to be all knowing and very chatty of late..



Oh really??? 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, that splains why i didn't find anything earth shattering over there.



Yep...



CortGirl said:


> Is it wrong that I called my husband to tell him the news? The first thing he did when he got home was have me log in so he could see the "Banned" under DEE's name...



You ain't right!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you Seth, at least someone around here isn't hung up on the pot smoking thread over in the PF and is paying attention.



Hmmm, I may have to go check that thread out. Are they giving out samples?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You ain't right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hmmm, I may have to go check that thread out. Are they giving out samples?


No comment,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now, where did I put those potato chips...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is it wrong that I called my husband to tell him the news? The first thing he did when he got home was have me log in so he could see the "Banned" under DEE's name...


Yes, it was a terrible thing to do. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you Seth, at least someone around here isn't hung up on the pot smoking thread over in the PF and is paying attention.



I was trying to be humorous. Obviously, i was a miserable failure. Again.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was trying to be humorous. Obviously, i was a miserable failure. Again.



Luckily for you there is always frozen turkey at the Publix.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Luckily for you there is always frozen turkey at the Publix.



Oh, you did not!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Oh, you did not!!!


Dang buuuoooyyyy, git it rite. It's "Oh No, you jis di'innn"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dang...DEE has done got banned. 

Wonder what his new name will be.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Oh, you did not!!!



Whaaaa??? 

That's always better than falling in the Koi pond.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang buuuoooyyyy, git it rite. It's "Oh No, you jis di'innn"




Who you calling a buuuoooyyyy?   You still haven;t answered my question!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...DEE has done got banned.
> 
> Wonder what his new name will be.



Now that's funny!!! 



Laneybird said:


> Who you calling a buuuoooyyyy?   You still haven;t answered my question!!!



I answered it, you just didn't find the thread I answered it in!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Luckily for you there is always frozen turkey at the Publix.



they are on clearance right now.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, let me see, 62 threads, guess I'll be back sometime tommorrow.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well, let me see, 62 threads, guess I'll be back sometime tommorrow.



Have fun!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have fun!





...never mind. Don't want to end up like DEE.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Now i'm wanting turkey for supper. Thanks, Les......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well, let me see, 62 threads, guess I'll be back sometime tommorrow.


I didn't say I answered it in one of MY threads...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody have a axe i can borrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Anybody have a axe i can borrow


Can I axe you what you wanna borrow it for?


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't say I answered it in one of MY threads...



Swap and Sell?  Throw me a bone. This could take a week or more.


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ask Deja Vu, he seems to be all knowing and very chatty of late..



Call me


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I axe you what you wanna borrow it for?



we had a teacher that told me not to axe qestions

i said i didint have an axe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

deja vu said:


> Call me


Your boy Seth won't give me your phone number..


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your boy Seth won't give me your phone number..



Seth,give the man my number

Then we can get real "Chatty"


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> we had a teacher that told me not to axe qestions
> 
> i said i didint have an axe



Was that in advanced Ebonics class?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

deja vu said:


> Seth,give the man my number
> 
> Then we can get real "Chatty"



The 706 number Seth gave me only got me to the voicemail of some wormy sounding little Ga. Tech Nerd...


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The 706 number Seth gave me only got me to the voicemail of some wormy sounding little Ga. Tech Nerd...



That was me.Im in class right now and cant answer phone.

I can get you tickets to Ga Tech games if you wish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

deja vu said:


> That was me.Im in class right now and cant answer phone.
> 
> I can get you tickets to Ga Tech games if you wish.


So you can browse the internet while not learning what you're suppose to be learning, but you can't take calls...

BTW, Quack would be mad if I took the tickets you promised him.


----------



## deja vu (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you can browse the internet while not learning what you're suppose to be learning, but you can't take calls...
> 
> BTW, Quack would be mad if I took the tickets you promised him.



Yeah,Im paying for it,so I can browse what I want.Professor doesnt like the ph ringing.It wakes up the other nerds.

Quack will have to get tickets from Yo buddy William


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

deja vu said:


> Yeah,Im paying for it,so I can browse what I want.Professor doesnt like the ph ringing.It wakes up the other nerds.
> 
> Quack will have to get tickets from Yo buddy William


Only thing Bonnie get's tickets too is Lucha Libre (Mexican Wrestling)..

I don't think Quack is interesting in watchin anything similar to wrestling if there isn't a polka dotted mat under them.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey fellow Idjits! Anything interesting happen while I was cookin' supper?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey fellow Idjits! Anything interesting happen while I was cookin' supper?



Yes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey fellow Idjits! Anything interesting happen while I was cookin' supper?


No!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey fellow Idjits! Anything interesting happen while I was cookin' supper?



Yes and no.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No!





Laneybird said:


> Yes and no.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey fellow Idjits! Anything interesting happen while I was cookin' supper?





Mebbe . . . I'll send you a pic of it . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . . I'll send you a pic of it . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>


You sure know how to make a man smile...


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . . I'll send you a pic of it . . .





CortGirl said:


>




Dang, Quack always ends up on top.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The 706 number Seth gave me only got me to the voicemail of some wormy sounding little Ga. Tech Nerd...



polysyllabic words to difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> polysyllabic words to difficult to comprehend?


He didn't sound like a Polly, but being a Techie, who knows for sure..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>





Laneybird said:


> Dang, Quack always ends up on top.






Well, not always . . .



There was the one time at band camp...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure know how to make a man smile...



The beatings will continue till morale improves.

Okay, morale is improving now that CG's doing the beatings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, not always . . .
> 
> 
> 
> There was the one time at band camp...



Hey, don't make fun of me. I really DID play the flute and the piccolo in the band  and I turned out OK. I think.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, don't make fun of me. I really DID play the flute and the piccolo in the band  and I turned out OK. I think.






Must       not        say         it . . . Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a multi quote reply all typed up and ready to go, then heard a loud crash and Emily (my 18 month old) started screaming. She managed to get hold of the handle of the freshly brewed gallon of tea I had on the counter. It wasn't hot anymore, but she didn't appreciate it all over her. I didn't appreciate it on my floor.

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must       not        say         it . . . Grrrrrrr!!



Don't even think about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I had a multi quote reply all typed up and ready to go, then heard a loud crash and Emily (my 18 month old) started screaming. She managed to get hold of the handle of the freshly brewed gallon of tea I had on the counter. It wasn't hot anymore, but she didn't appreciate it all over her. I didn't appreciate it on my floor.
> 
> Is it bedtime yet?



Glad she wasn't hurt!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I had a multi quote reply all typed up and ready to go, then heard a loud crash and Emily (my 18 month old) started screaming. She managed to get hold of the handle of the freshly brewed gallon of tea I had on the counter. It wasn't hot anymore, but she didn't appreciate it all over her. I didn't appreciate it on my floor.
> 
> Is it bedtime yet?



It doesn't get better. My 12 year old stills does stuff like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It doesn't get better. My 12 year old stills does stuff like that.



Heck, _I_ still do stuff like that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad she wasn't hurt!



Me too. I was feeding Rex, so it was a chaotic few minutes 



Sterlo58 said:


> It doesn't get better. My 12 year old stills does stuff like that.



Oh great. Something to look forward to


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, _I_ still do stuff like that.



Bugsy!!! 
Any word yet? Fish-bro finally all healed up from the Poison ivy?


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad she wasn't hurt!




x's 2 Robert, x's2!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must       not        say         it . . . Grrrrrrr!!



Yeah...best not!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah...best not!




You are the man!  Don't let anyone tell you any different!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You are a man!  Don't let anyone tell you any different!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, _I_ still do stuff like that.



 Me too! Nothing is safe around here.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Maybe you'll find it in another thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

well, i gotta call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Me too! Nobody is safe around here.


Fixed it for ya'.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Any word yet? Fish-bro finally all healed up from the Poison ivy?



Might know something by the end of the week but I'm really not expecting to hear anything until next week sometime.  

Bait's burn is getting better... slowly but the poison ivy spots popped back up last night.  

I spent most of my day with ERD at the doc.  He called about 11 and said his right side felt like someone was stabbing him and hurting bad. Went and checked him out and he was pale as a ghost and popped out in sweat, holding his side and walking hunched over. Went to a walk-in doc that used to be an ER doc and after checking him over, he's pretty sure he's got a kidney stone. We'll know more tomorrow when tests come back and go from there.

The last two doctors visits before this one, he's had calcium, RBCs, WBCs and quite a few epithelials. NOT NORMAL for a teenage boy. The last doctor said it was probably from the urine specimen "sitting" in the cup.  We spent the first five years of his life at Shands once a month because he had kidney problems. The doc today was NOT AMUSED that the previous doc ignored the results. 

We'll see what today's tests say and if it's still bad, he's sending us for a CT and then to the local urologist. 

We came home with pain meds and lots of cranberry juice. He's in a meeting with the recruiter from NADC right now. He wasn't gonna miss that if he had been bleeding out his eyeballs.    


If it ain't one thing it's another.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'.





TBUG- hope everything works out! For you, Fishbait AND Erd. Happy thoughts headed your way


----------



## Buck (Aug 30, 2011)

World War III has been going on in the Sports Forum and not a mod in site.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2011)

Buck said:


> World War III has been going on in the Sports Forum and not a mod in site.....


I have no idea where to jump in over there??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

good evening fellers


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

i was on the road all day today, looks like i missed a LOT. Fill me in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> i was on the road all day today, looks like i missed a LOT. Fill me in?



DEE got banded!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Buck said:


> World War III has been going on in the Sports Forum and not a mod in site.....





Link please . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DEE got banded!!



Yeah, i saw that


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Now i'm wanting turkey for supper. Thanks, Les......



You're welcome butterball 



Buck said:


> World War III has been going on in the Sports Forum and not a mod in site.....



Yep... we had a thread go poof in there today... 

Of course I am innocent and had nothing to do with it... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have no idea where to jump in over there??



You can jump in anywhere at anytime. 



Kendallbearden said:


> good evening fellers



Evening idjit 



Hooked On Quack said:


> DEE got banded!!



Yep... sad but true...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You can jump in anywhere at anytime.


I know nothing about Fooball!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You're welcome butterball
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See you've been busy today.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> See you've been busy today.



Whatchoo talkin' about Willis???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know nothing about Fooball!!





Or anything else for that matter . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Or anything else for that matter . . .


I know better than to give Suzy a treat with my bare hand!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know better than to give Suzy a treat with my bare hand!!



Or to let Quack get near you with your waders down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know better than to give Suzy a treat with my bare hand!!





Only "after" the fact !!!



She was in the pool ALL day Sunday playing with our neices and nephews, she was one tired puppy!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Quack! Turn off the lights when your shift is over... I am outta here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack! Turn off the lights when your shift is over... I am outta here.





Later bro!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack! Turn off the lights when your shift is over... I am outta here.



see ya les


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Dead in hea.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Dead in hea.



Well the coffee is ready so hopefully the drivelers will wake up and help get up the hump this Wednesday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good Morning Gooblin.  I will need about three cups of your coffee this morning to get my rear in gear.  Went to bed late and didn't get much sleep last night.

Hump Day sure got here in a hurry this week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Mernin winder lickers..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin winder lickers..



Morning to the morning crew! 

Ya'll seen any idjits wandering around anywhere?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mornin idjuts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin idjuts


Mernin Neil, how's the job search going?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NOW A NOTE TO KEEBS.  STOP RUNNING DOWN THE HALLWAY OUT OF THE BUILDING.  SLOW DOWN AND ENJOY YOUR CO-WORKERS !!!


 why? she beats ME out the door!!!!!!!



CortGirl said:


> Is it wrong that I called my husband to tell him the news? The first thing he did when he got home was have me log in so he could see the "Banned" under DEE's name...


Tooo funny!!!!!!



CortGirl said:


> I had a multi quote reply all typed up and ready to go, then heard a loud crash and Emily (my 18 month old) started screaming. She managed to get hold of the handle of the freshly brewed gallon of tea I had on the counter. It wasn't hot anymore, but she didn't appreciate it all over her. I didn't appreciate it on my floor.
> 
> Is it bedtime yet?


 Be glad it wasn't a full pot of coffee like my baby sis did!  
Glad she's ok!





MORNING FOLKS - - PayDay HumpDay, the 2nd best one of the year......... the 3rd payperiod  -  -  no insurance taken out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK , sorry i'm late but i'm HERE now, good morning gon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2011)

Work work work, then Gator hunting time this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Work work work, then Gator hunting time this weekend.



Mornin papa pigmy


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mornin yall...what'd yall do to make Eddy go and get himself banded?? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Work work work, then Gator hunting time this weekend.



Choot em!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin papa pigmy


Morning Brother


bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall...what'd yall do to make Eddy go and get himself banded??
> 
> 
> 
> Choot em!!



Ta-ton is wearing the wig this weekend and going by Elizabeth


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> OK , sorry i'm late but i'm HERE now, good morning gon






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Work work work, then Gator hunting time this weekend.


Where ya gonna be??????? 



bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall...what'd yall do to make Eddy go and get himself banded??
> 
> Choot em!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Brother
> 
> 
> Ta-ton is wearing the wig this weekend and going by Elizabeth


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where ya gonna be???????



Near Columbus, then alway across the state to Savannah.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Near Columbus, then alway across the state to Savannah.


 Man, talk about traveling!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Man, talk about traveling!



One truck

One Boat

Two gator tags

Three days 

and three amigo.   

































Someone is going to be in trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One truck
> 
> One Boat
> 
> ...


 You, Chips &&&&&&& Charlie? Al? who???


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Brother
> 
> 
> Ta-ton is wearing the wig this weekend and going by Elizabeth



I know he will be beautiful...Hope the wig floats when he falls out of the boat


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

almost LUNCH TIME wheres my mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> almost LUNCH TIME wheres my syrup!!!


 in the left hand bottom drawer, right where you left it.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> in the left hand bottom drawer, right where you left it.........



ah hah, what would i do without you , thanks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> almost LUNCH TIME wheres my SYRUP





Keebs said:


> in the left hand bottom drawer, right where you left it.........





mudracing101 said:


> ah hah, what would i do without you , thanks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ooooohhhh Nicodemusssssss!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Howdy! Anything exciting goin' on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *Ooooohhhh Nicodemusssssss!!!!!!!!!  *



He went AWOL



CortGirl said:


> Howdy! Anything exciting goin' on?



Yeah, but I'll get banned if I tell it like it is, or even remotely close to what it is..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy! Anything exciting goin' on?


sshhhh, keep it down, the natives are veerrryyy restless right now......... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He went AWOL
> 
> Yeah, but I'll get banned if I tell it like it is, or even remotely close to what it is..


~taping foot~ hands on hips~ I know, on BOTH accounts!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but I'll get banned if I tell it like it is, or even remotely close to what it is..



Um, in that case, keep it to yerself! You can send me a msg on FB 



Keebs said:


> sshhhh, keep it down, the natives are veerrryyy restless right now.........
> 
> 
> ~taping foot~ hands on hips~ I know, on BOTH accounts!



Wow, it MUST be bad! I'll be quieter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sshhhh, keep it down, the natives are veerrryyy restless right now.........
> 
> 
> ~taping foot~ hands on hips~ I know, on BOTH accounts!


  Can you tap your foot, pat your head and rub your belly all at the same time??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Um, in that case, keep it to yerself! You can send me a msg on FB
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it MUST be bad! I'll be quieter!


Whatever you do, do NOT ............ oh heck nevermind, if they're gonna get us, they're gonna get us............ 
How's Rexiepoo today??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT ............ oh heck nevermind, if they're gonna get us, they're gonna get us............
> How's Rexiepoo today??





He's doing ok. The formula the doc gave me to supplement with is making his tummy all weird. On the other hand, the Zantac is working WONDERS for the reflux. He hasn't spit up in days!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> He's doing ok. The formula the doc gave me to supplement with is making his tummy all weird. On the other hand, the Zantac is working WONDERS for the reflux. He hasn't spit up in days!


Good deal!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Mornin folks ...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ...



Afternoon Slip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



grrrrr. , what am i gonna do with you


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy! Anything exciting goin' on?






slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


Afternoon 


Les Miles said:


> Afternoon Slip.



 Can ya here me now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ...





Les Miles said:


> Afternoon Slip.



Hey there


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Cort!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks ...


 DAAANNNNGGGG boy!!



Les Miles said:


> Afternoon Slip.


 Hi Les.............


mudracing101 said:


> grrrrr. , what am i gonna do with you


  just luv me!


Money man said:


> Hi Cort!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone see my sanity??? I seemed to have dropped it somewhere along the way..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hi Cort!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I picked my nose and now my finger is sticky







mudracing101 said:


> This message is hidden because *mudracing101* is on your ignore list.



Idgit  



CortGirl said:


> Hey there



Hey there back at ya! 



Money man said:


> Hi Cort!



I love puppies!!! 

Because you can hold them both in your hands and they are soooo soft and cuddly! 
Sometimes they will run and bounce around and you can play with them.
Just don't let them bite ya, cause those teeth are sharp!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone see my sanity??? I seemed to have dropped it somewhere along the way..



I tink I found it....no,Captain morgan took it from me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone see my sanity??? I seemed to have dropped it somewhere along the way..


I think you dropped it in the Creek.......... lemme go look for ya!


Jeff Raines said:


> I tink I found it....no,Captain morgan took it from me


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

My people.........
I have returned!!!!
time for a nap after that ham sammich and Frito's....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.........
> I have returned!!!!
> time for a nap after that ham sammich and Frito's....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My people.........
> I have returned!!!!
> time for a nap after that ham sammich and Frito's....



My nap time now

capn is zapn me


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

Just checking in to see if this thread is still here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yall just had to go too far on my thread and get it deleted...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall just had to go too far on my thread and get it deleted...


 sowwy.................. but think how Eddy must feel!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I'll try to go and be productive for a bit...strange things are happening around here. I'd rather not put myself in the crossh...uh, middle of things. See y'all later!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Afternoon everybody...more than 1/2 way thru the hump day!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 31, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody...more than 1/2 way thru the hump day!



Yeehawww!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I think I'll try to go and be productive for a bit...strange things are happening around here. I'd rather not put myself in the crossh...uh, middle of things. See y'all later!


Don't blame ya, I guess I'm a glutton for punishment!



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody...more than 1/2 way thru the hump day!


 Hey, glad you showed up.............. incoming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

The other night, my kids were actin up, making a lot of noise and I was trying to watch something on tv. I got up and stormed into their room and gave them the what for and told them they had better be quiet and left the room.


Now I know how they felt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy! Anything exciting goin' on?





Yes, yes there is . . . pics sent.






Les Miles said:


> Idgit
> 
> 
> 
> ...








and folks say I ain't "right'...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall just had to go too far on my thread and get it deleted...



That's why i've been real quiet today. Chum's in the water, and the sharks are circling around


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> mud is on my friend list  He is a great guy, never met a better person, He also is the captain of the boat if i'm sick. Well can't say enough about him, i'll quit braggin about having such a great buddy, later



 Thanks Les


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DAAANNNNGGGG boy!!



Yeah, well ... it was a long night.
Been a long last few days, actually.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> The other night, my kids were actin up, making a lot of noise and I was trying to watch something on tv. I got up and stormed into their room and gave them the what for and told them they had better be quiet and left the room.
> 
> 
> Now I know how they felt.


You got that feeling too, huh?



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Les


   










slip said:


> Yeah, well ... it was a long night.
> Been a long last few days, actually.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK folks, this is a warning to you......KEEBS and Mud have both put on their "racing shoes" and now warming up for their daily afternoon race out of the building and into the streets.  I can hear those racing shoes revving up their engines now from all the way across the state.  Ya'll be careful and don't let them run over you now.  Keep a sharp eye (as in Keeb's Avatar) out for them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK folks, this is a warning to you......KEEBS and Mud have both put on their "racing shoes" and now warming up for their daily afternoon race out of the building and into the streets.  I can hear those racing shoes revving up their engines now from all the way across the state.  Ya'll be careful and don't let them run over you now.  Keep a sharp eye (as in Keeb's Avatar) out for them.



I'm gonna beat her to the truck to


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

Ya'll are to slow, I'm already headed out the door!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 31, 2011)

See ya'll cats tomorrow, its time to split!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK folks, this is a warning to you......KEEBS and Mud have both put on their "racing shoes" and now warming up for their daily afternoon race out of the building and into the streets.  I can hear those racing shoes revving up their engines now from all the way across the state.  Ya'll be careful and don't let them run over you now.  Keep a sharp eye (as in Keeb's Avatar) out for them.






mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna beat her to the truck to


 you cheated!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll are to slow, I'm already headed out the door!!





mudracing101 said:


> See ya'll cats tomorrow, its time to split!!!


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

When I think of this thread, I think of these guys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> When I think of this thread, I think of these guys.



ohhhhh!! They've got Ruffles chips! I love Ruffles! They got ridges, you know......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

This place is slower than a centipede walkin backwards..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This place is slower than a centipede walkin backwards..



That's because everyone is too skeered to post anything...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's because everyone is too skeered to post anything...



I ain't skeered. (of nobody but the WOW's)


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Dang greek gyro is gooooood


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

That HeeHaw is some funny stuff. I grew up watching that over at my grandparents house.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 31, 2011)

back from the hospital with 2 new needle holes in my arm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> back from the hospital with 2 new needle holes in my arm


Did they find a brai,,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,,,I mean did they find out what the problem is??


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> back from the hospital with 2 new needle holes in my arm



I hate needles...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did they find a brai,,,,,,,,,,ummmm,,,,,,,,,I mean did they find out what the problem is??



get the results tomorow


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I hate needles...



me too my gma said i was pale as a ghost when they drew blood


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> me too my *gma* said i was pale as a ghost when they drew blood


 Global Medical Assistance???


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Global Medical Assistance???



my grandma u idjit


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

aaarrrrrrgggghhhh!!!!!!
These daily random forum speed crashes are driving me crazy!!!!
I'm going to a Bama Foobaw forum where refresh works!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my grandma u idjit



Miguel was a lonely child...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my grandma u idjit



Personal attack!!! Personal attack!!!! 



Les Miles said:


> Miguel was a lonely child...



Shush it Barney, go play with your one bullet.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ohhhhh!! They've got Ruffles chips! I love Ruffles! They got ridges, you know......



Ridged chips hold dip better 



Les Miles said:


> That's because everyone is too skeered to post anything...







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered. (of nobody but the WOW's)



What's that you say?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> What's that you say?


I said ma'am, yes ma'am, what can I do for you this evening ma'am...


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> me too my gma said i was pale as a ghost when they drew blood


Dont let em take so much next time.


rhbama3 said:


> aaarrrrrrgggghhhh!!!!!!
> These daily random forum speed crashes are driving me crazy!!!!
> I'm going to a Bama Foobaw forum where refresh works!



Me to ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont let em take so much next time.



Apparently he was a quart low to begin with..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



So........ does this mean you don' like Hee Haw or that you prefer Achmed( the terrifying terrorist)?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I said ma'am, yes ma'am, what can I do for you this evening ma'am...



Hmmm...I'mma have to think about this for a bit. I have a long list of 'wants'


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Apparently he was a quart low to begin with..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *Ooooohhhh Nicodemusssssss!!!!!!!!!  *





Yes ma`am?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am?


Well, better late than never...


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



This makes me sad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> This makes me sad.



I'm sorry. I know your feelings for PBradley ran deep. Try not to think about him so much. He'll be back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Que' fumar?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Evening waders


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sorry. I know your feelings for PBradley ran deep. Try not to think about him so much. He'll be back.




Good evening folks!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

What's up with bradley?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evening Mitch! 

You hunting this weekend?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening Mitch!
> 
> You hunting this weekend?


Looks like I'm working!!

Didn't have any place to be hunting. So no great loss I guess


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's up with bradley?



Thats what I'm screaming !

Folks tippy toe'ing round here like they scared or something.

"don't be skarred, uh uh, don't be skarred"  

They ain't gwine get my cornbread !


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 31, 2011)

mmm sweet potato french fries


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's up with bradley?



He is packing his bags ....

... im shipping him to photoshop school.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Buncha skeerdycats.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

Good evening errrbody


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Buncha skeerdycats.



No, i'm just frustrated with all the forum slowdowns here lately. One minute everythings fine, and thenm the next time it takes 5 minutes for a page to load. 
I've been spending more time in Sports anyway. Its that time of year!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Thats what I'm screaming !
> 
> Folks tippy toe'ing round here like they scared or something.
> 
> ...


Nothing to be "Skarred" about??



slip said:


> He is packing his bags ....
> 
> ... im shipping him to photoshop school.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i'm just frustrated with all the forum slowdowns here lately. One minute everythings fine, and thenm the next time it takes 5 minutes for a page to load.


Same here!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing to be "Skarred" about??



Quick! Hide your law, it's the beer!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Buncha skeerdycats.



who's skeerd of what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Quick! Hide your law, it's the beer!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> who's skeerd of what?



That's what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm about to slow down myself, I'm hitting the bed and praying the idjets of Crimanole County keep out of trouble til at least 8:05 am.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's what I'm sayin'.



So, let me get this straight....

You're skeered of people being skeered of things that they do to the thing that skeers them? 

I say it's quack's fault.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> So, let me get this straight....
> 
> You're skeered of people being skeered of things that they do to the thing that skeers them?
> 
> I say it's quack's fault.



That pretty much covers it, I guess.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 31, 2011)

I stole'd yo line fer my signature Hillbilly


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> So, let me get this straight....
> 
> You're skeered of people being skeered of things that they do to the thing that skeers them?
> 
> I say it's quack's fault.



That pretty much covers it, I guess. I'm skkeered of twista mats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I stole'd yo line fer my signature Hillbilly


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> That pretty much covers it, I guess. I'm skkeered of twista mats.



It ain't the mats that get cha


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> It ain't the mats that get cha


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



Ruff ruff!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff ruff!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff ruff!



Doing the bulldog battle cry i see  

Glad you're finally starting to see the light


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Doing the bulldog battle cry i see
> 
> Glad you're finally starting to see the light



Yep,Ole les is a dawg fan behind close doors.You should see the PMs he sent me about the dawgs.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yep,Ole les is a dawg fan behind close doors.You should see the PMs he sent me about the dawgs.



Glad to see he's finally come around


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Doing the bulldog battle cry i see
> 
> Glad you're finally starting to see the light



You are out of the loop idjit. 

But I do love how these puppies are bouncing around. 

Makes you just want to scoop 'em up and play with them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Any of y'all got porch possums? I was just sitting out on the porch having a smoke and there were two possums sitting right beside me eating the leftover cat food. I talked to 'em some, but they don't say much back. Just kept on crunchin' and munchin'. Unsociable types, them porch possums.


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Any of y'all got porch possums? I was just sitting out on the porch having a smoke and there were two possums sitting right beside me eating the leftover cat food. I talked to 'em some, but they don't say much back. Just kept on crunchin' and munchin'. Unsociable types, them porch possums.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You are out of the loop idjit.
> 
> But I do love how these puppies are bouncing around.



I gave up trying to stay in the loop. Everyone knows i like to color outside the lines anyway 

There are just too many idjits, and too little time.


----------



## Self! (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> If you are an idgit and you know it clap your hands


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ruff ruff!


 Hate to see you turn your back on them Tigers, but
If you are going to be a Dawg fan you need to get it right!!

Woof Woof would be proper!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yep,Ole les is a dawg fan behind close doors.You should see the PMs he sent me about the dawgs.





Kendallbearden said:


> Glad to see he's finally come around



I don't mind rooting for Georgia. Right after I root for LSU first and then Florida second.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

david w. said:


>



You don't talk to possums? How are you ever gonna expand your social sphere? Marsupial hater.


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You don't talk to possums? How are you ever gonna expand your social sphere? Marsupial hater.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>



i gotta stock up on my "pot calling kettle black" pictures


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Any of y'all got porch possums? I was just sitting out on the porch having a smoke and there were two possums sitting right beside me eating the leftover cat food. I talked to 'em some, but they don't say much back. Just kept on crunchin' and munchin'. Unsociable types, them porch possums.



Nosir, but i do have deck fawns. They eat the tomaotes i leave in the basket on the deck of the shed. They're not much for conversation though.


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't mind rooting for Georgia. Right after I root for LSU first and then Florida second.


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Nosir, but i do have deck fawns. They eat the tomaotes i leave in the basket on the deck of the shed. They're not much for conversation though.



Have you tried it?All they need is alittle attention and love.Isn't that what all kids want?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Have you tried it?All they need is alittle attention and love.Isn't that what all kids want?



not all kids 


speaking of which, where is seth tonight?


----------



## Self! (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> i say sumthin but u wud cal otis on mi.
> 
> 
> hA Seth, wanna hav a spelin b>


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

david w. said:


> Have you tried it?All they need is alittle attention and love.Isn't that what all kids want?



They have just about no fear of humans yet, so they shouldnt be hard to ketch. They'll make great live decoys this year, bet i kill a good'un too!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>



Best impersonation i've ever heard 

Can you do mod/admin impersonations too?


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> They have just about no fear of humans yet, so they shouldnt be hard to ketch. They'll make great live decoys this year, bet i kill a good'un too!



Look forward to seeing pics with you holding that big buck behind your house.

Its okay i want tell anyone about the big buck behind your house.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


>





Kendallbearden said:


> Best impersonation i've ever heard
> 
> Can you do mod/admin impersonations too?


How long are you going to keep talking to yourself??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> They have just about no fear of humans yet, so they shouldnt be hard to ketch. They'll make great live decoys this year, bet i kill a good'un too!



If you pinch 'em so they bleat real loud, it'll bring in some big tasty nanny does.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How long are you going to keep talking to yourself??



whatchoo talkin bout willis 

get on outta here with that nonsense


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2011)

G'night, peeps. 5:00 comes early.


----------



## Self! (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Best impersonation i've ever heard
> 
> Can you do mod/admin impersonations too?





Baiting is only legal in south jawja idgit


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> G'night, peeps. 5:00 comes early.



Make sure to tell your friends night thats on the porch.


----------



## david w. (Aug 31, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Baiting is only legal in south jawja idgit



Idjit......


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Baiting is only legal in south jawja idgit







and baiting hogs is legal statewide


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> G'night, peeps. 5:00 comes early.


Time here as well!!.........I get to sleep 30 minutes longer than you do!!


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you pinch 'em so they bleat real loud, it'll bring in some big tasty nanny does.



Yeah but im only after a 380 class buck. And i fear that if i get them to talking, being does after all ... they wont ever stop, and it'll chase all the bucks off.


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah but im only after a 380 class buck. And i fear that if i get them to talking, being does after all ... they wont ever stop, and it'll chase all the bucks off.



OH no you didn't


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah but im only after a 380 class buck. And i fear that if i get them to talking, being does after all ... they wont ever stop, and it'll chase all the bucks off.



It actually ain't a bad thing.They'll leave with half of the bucks scrapes, rubs, and half his territory. It really cuts down the area you have to hunt to be able to see him. Shoot, some bucks actually come up to you and want you to take them out of their misery. It works!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 31, 2011)

Mornin Y'all

Did we lose anyone else today?


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> It actually ain't a bad thing.They'll leave with half of the bucks scrapes, rubs, and half his territory. It really cuts down the area you have to hunt to be able to see him. Shoot, some bucks actually come up to you and want you to take them out of their misery. It works!



You might have a plan there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

GOOD NIGHT JOHN BOY !!!!

I was supposed to be in bed 3 hours ago.  What happened?

Gooblin, you might as well start brewing that pot of coffee now cause I am going to need it in a few hours.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> Did we lose anyone else today?



Not yet


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

slip said:


> You might have a plan there.



It works, it was my strategy all year last  year. I'd leave a few doe decoys in the woods year round. I can just hear all the does now...

*Buck walks up to doe decoy.*
*Doe sneaks up behind buck...*

"what do you think you're doing with THAT?! Am I not good enough for you? You had to go out and get one of those things? Etc...."

It led to a mighty good season last year 
I saw plenty of bucks. I didn't have to move around either. I just sat and watched the creek. They'd all come and drink together, and tell each other stories about how their dears caught them with the decoys and took all their things.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah we're gunna pay for this when the WOW's show up ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2011)

Well here is the daily dose


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 1, 2011)

Little early weren't ya Gobblein?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and BB.

I will be glad to take a couple of cups of that hot coffee now because I really need it to get my eyes to open this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

_Good Morning Drivelers & Waders!!!_ 



slip said:


> Yeah but im only after a 380 class buck. And i fear that if i get them to talking, being does after all ... they wont ever stop, and it'll chase all the bucks off.







Money man said:


> OH no you didn't



Oh yes he did! 



Kendallbearden said:


> It works, it was my strategy all year last  year. I'd leave a few doe decoys in the woods year round. I can just hear all the does now...
> 
> *Buck walks up to doe decoy.*
> *Doe sneaks up behind buck...*
> ...



Idjit! 



slip said:


> Yeah we're gunna pay for this when the WOW's show up ...



Keebs is gonna get you...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2011)

goooood mornin yall. hope everyone is havin a good week


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 1, 2011)

good mernin


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Seth,

You gonna go and get a proper haircut like a high & tight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm about tired of this whole get up early and go to work thang. Would ya'll mind supporting me for the next 40 years?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of this whole get up early and go to work thang. Would ya'll mind supporting me for the next 40 years?



What kind of "special" skillz do you possess to warrant someone being your sugarmomma (or sugardaddy)???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of this whole get up early and go to work thang. Would ya'll mind supporting me for the next 40 years?



I'm lookin forward to gettin' up to go to work again. 

Hopefully real soon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah we're gunna pay for this when the WOW's show up ...



.........I got mah rollin' pin ready. Who wants to "talk" first? 



Les Miles said:


> _Good Morning Drivelers & Waders!!!_
> 
> Keebs is gonna get you...



Hush up with all that noise. Some of us didn't get much sleep...
She isn't here yet, I'll help out til then 



Seth carter said:


> good mernin



Ain't you supposed to be at school or somethin'?



rhbama3 said:


> I'm about tired of this whole get up early and go to work thang. Would ya'll mind supporting me for the next 40 years?



I'll try and come up with a plan if you come and take care of the youngin' that wakes me up every hour and a half 



Sterlo58 said:


> I'm lookin forward to gettin' up to go to work again.
> 
> Hopefully real soon.



I sure hope you have to wake up and go to work real soon too! Happy thoughts heading your way!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mornin miss Cortney. 

Glad you showed up to keep these idjuts straight.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> .........I got mah rollin' pin ready. Who wants to "talk" first?
> 
> Hush up with all that noise. Some of us didn't get much sleep...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin miss Cortney.
> 
> Glad you showed up to keep these idjuts straight.



How's the day treatin' ya so far? 



Les Miles said:


>



 You sure do like them froo froo puppies...ain't ya got any pictures of any that are good for somethin'?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

slip said:


> And i fear that if i get them to talking, being does after all ...


That ain't all you're gonna fear iff'n you keep it up, youngmoppettheadedmancubmod!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kendallbearden said:


> It actually ain't a bad thing.They'll leave with half of the bucks scrapes, rubs, and half his territory. It really cuts down the area you have to hunt to be able to see him. Shoot, some bucks actually come up to you and want you to take them out of their misery. It works!


Two way street, darlin', two way street...........


slip said:


> You might have a plan there.


ya think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





slip said:


> Yeah we're gunna pay for this when the WOW's show up ...


dearly........... and for a while too........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Les Miles said:


> Keebs is gonna get you...


you wanna git in line too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CortGirl said:


> .........I got mah rollin' pin ready. Who wants to "talk" first?
> Hush up with all that noise. Some of us didn't get much sleep...
> She isn't here yet, I'll help out til then
> Ain't you supposed to be at school or somethin'?
> ...


 Nice to know I have back up & GOOD back up at that!
 Thanks Sugar Plum!

Now, where's Nicodemus & Mudslinger??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nice to know I have back up & GOOD back up at that!
> Thanks Sugar Plum!



 You're welcome, Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

They sure scattered quick, didn't they?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They sure scattered quick, didn't they?



They sure did!  

How's Thursday treatin' you so far?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> They sure did!
> 
> How's Thursday treatin' you so far?


 so far so good, how's you & da baby?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nice to know I have back up & GOOD back up at that!
> Thanks Sugar Plum!
> 
> Now, where's Nicodemus & Mudslinger??



What are you doing all of this backing up for?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you doing all of this backing up for?


It beats standing still, that's why!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> so far so good, how's you & da baby?



We're good over here. Had to go put on a Care Bear movie for one of the Sugar Babies, she's watched it a MILLION times this week. I can sing all the songs without even hearing them now 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you doing all of this backing up for?



Just keeping you jacklegs straight, is all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Just keeping you jacklegs straight, is all



Who you callin a jackleg?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That ain't all you're gonna fear iff'n you keep it up, youngmoppettheadedmancubmod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes ma`am?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, mornin` folks.


----------



## Money man (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, mornin` folks.



Well...there you are!

How's it going? You missed all the excitement!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, mornin` folks.


Mornin Nic. You been stayin mired up in the mud to avoid the gnats or something??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

Money man said:


> Well...there you are!
> 
> How's it going? You missed all the excitement!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Nic. You been stayin mired up in the mud to avoid the gnats or something??





Just been here and yonder. Still hot, dry, and humid here. Ain`t been doin` a whole lot of nothin` much, here lately.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just been here and yonder. Still hot, dry, and humid here. Ain`t been doin` a whole lot of nothin` much, here lately.


I imagine in this heat, the less you move around the better. If everything works out right y'all will be getting a fair amount of rain by the end of the weekend. I'm keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We're good over here. Had to go put on a Care Bear movie for one of the Sugar Babies, she's watched it a MILLION times this week. I can sing all the songs without even hearing them now
> 
> Just keeping you jacklegs straight, is all


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin a jackleg?


 uuhh, it sounded like you! 


Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am?


 Hi.............. don't forget, I have a package from Slip for you at my house........... just sayin........... but then, if you don't WANT those purty things, I'll find *something* to do with them........... 


Money man said:


> Well...there you are!
> 
> How's it going? You missed all the excitement!


 I gurantee you, he ain't missed nuttin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I imagine in this heat, the less you move around the better. If everything works out right y'all will be getting a fair amount of rain by the end of the weekend. I'm keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin a jackleg?



Got a mirror handy? 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, mornin` folks.



Mornin' Nick!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Got a mirror handy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Dang smart alec wow's...


----------



## Money man (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs, where did you get that stick you keep poking me with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I imagine in this heat, the less you move around the better. If everything works out right y'all will be getting a fair amount of rain by the end of the weekend. I'm keepin my fingers crossed.




I sure hope we do. Maybe it will cool things down. I`ve had Gabriel ready, blades touched up, truck pointed the right way, and I ain`t even went to the swamp yet. Ain`t hardly able to right now anyway.




Keebs said:


> uuhh, it sounded like you!
> 
> Hi.............. don't forget, I have a package from Slip for you at my house........... just sayin........... but then, if you don't WANT those purty things, I'll find *something* to do with them...........
> 
> I gurantee you, he ain't missed nuttin!





Hold on to em for me, please.  

Oh, I ain`t missed nothin`. I`ve been here the whole time. just ain`t been real sociable lately, I`m not fit to be around good folks right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Got a mirror handy?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Nick!





Mornin` Miss Cortney.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure hope we do. Maybe it will cool things down. I`ve had Gabriel ready, blades touched up, truck pointed the right way, and I ain`t even went to the swamp yet. Ain`t hardly able to right now anyway.
> .



What's up Nic, you ain't gone and got all stove up with something have you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the most recent pic of all three Sugar Babies:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

This is one of my favorites. I was in the other room and heard Emily talking. When I grabbed the camera, she looked up and smiled. She loves her baby brother 






(Phew! I finally figured out how to resize the pics...)


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang smart alec wow's...





Money man said:


> Keebs, where did you get that stick you keep poking me with.


 I can't give away ALL my secrets!  But I can promise, it's a "spatial" one!


Nicodemus said:


> I sure hope we do. Maybe it will cool things down. I`ve had Gabriel ready, blades touched up, truck pointed the right way, and I ain`t even went to the swamp yet. Ain`t hardly able to right now anyway.
> 
> Hold on to em for me, please.
> 
> Oh, I ain`t missed nothin`. I`ve been here the whole time. just ain`t been real sociable lately, I`m not fit to be around good folks right now.


 what you gone & done now, grouch??
You know that package is safe with me, it's put up so neither Cutter nor Doobie can mess with it!



CortGirl said:


> Here's the most recent pic of all three Sugar Babies:


 CUUUuuuuute!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> This is one of my favorites. I was in the other room and heard Emily talking. When I grabbed the camera, she looked up and smiled. She loves her baby brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a "framer" if ya ask me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's a "framer" if ya ask me!



I think so too  

(I thought I managed to resize them...it looked like it when I previewed my post. Might have to ask the techie people)


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey miz Keebs. 

Cortney those are some good lookin' youngins'. 

I'm just poppin in and out between sending resumes out. 

Gotta keep on keepin on.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I think so too
> 
> (I thought I managed to resize them...it looked like it when I previewed my post. Might have to ask the techie people)


 they look fine, I'd rather see them a little small than blowing up the page.......



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miz Keebs.
> 
> Cortney those are some good lookin' youngins'.
> 
> ...


 Mornin Neil!  Good Luck, darlin', somethings gotta come your way soon!



BBQBOSS said:


> Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???


_*MATTYYYYYYY!!!!
    
*_


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miz Keebs.
> 
> Cortney those are some good lookin' youngins'.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think they're cute too 



BBQBOSS said:


> Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???



!!! Am I seeing things?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???




It`s not me. Welcome back, Matt.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???



I give up...why ? 

You been hangin out wit Quack ? 

Whats up Matt


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Gonna go grab a bite to eat and play with the babies for a bit. Y'all be good!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Gonna go grab a bite to eat and play with the babies for a bit. Y'all be good!


 here, have some & stick around.......... oh wait, you said kid time...............  hurry back!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> How's the day treatin' ya so far?   You sure do like them froo froo puppies...ain't ya got any pictures of any that are good for somethin'?



I was just showing how some puppies bounce more than others when you play with 'em. 



Keebs said:


> They sure scattered quick, didn't they?



We be here.... lurking around. 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, mornin` folks.



Morning Nic! Hope you are doing well! 



CortGirl said:


> This is one of my favorites. I was in the other room and heard Emily talking. When I grabbed the camera, she looked up and smiled. She loves her baby brother



Looks like he was playing possum and hoping she would quit all that jabbering. See post #589 



BBQBOSS said:


> Why are there little red dots all over my head and chest area???



Who Dat that came back... it's Matty One-Shirt!!!  



CortGirl said:


> Gonna go grab a bite to eat and play with the babies for a bit. Y'all be good!



Need some mustard???


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Keebs!!!

What's for lunch???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!!!
> 
> What's for lunch???



Baked Chicken & rice wiff a side of stir fried okra...... nom nom nom!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Off to lunch myself.... see you peeps later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

MMMMM.....sub style sammich with french fries! I think I ate too much!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Off to lunch myself.... see you peeps later.


mudpuppy day? 


Sugar Plum said:


> MMMMM.....sub style sammich with french fries! I think I ate too much!


that sounds good too.............. brb, gotta go heat mine up..........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> MMMMM.....sub style sammich with french fries! I think I ate too much!



WELL HELLO SUGAR PLUM...you look a lot like another friend on here. 

 

When did the name change take place ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> WELL HELLO SUGAR PLUM...you look a lot like another friend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> When did the name change take place ?



     Just a few minutes ago


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> WELL HELLO SUGAR PLUM...you look a lot like another friend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> When did the name change take place ?





Sugar Plum said:


> Just a few minutes ago


 I saw it, scrolled back up & just   
 It's a "fit"!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I saw it, scrolled back up & just
> It's a "fit"!



Thanks Keebs. I figured I'd just go ahead and ask for it to be done. I mean, y'all DID sign the petition....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

good afternoon drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Keebs. I figured I'd just go ahead and ask for it to be done. I mean, y'all DID sign the petition....


  



Kendallbearden said:


> good afternoon waders


 uuuhh, hi.......... is it Kendallbearden or Kendalbearden??   Money Man has me soooo confused now!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> good afternoon waders


fixed it for ya.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, hi.......... is it Kendallbearden or Kendalbearden??   Money Man has me soooo confused now!!!!!



Wait, there are TWO of them???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

To My Dearest SUGARPLUM, It is a Fantastic FIT.

Glad to see you make the change.       (Just thought that I would give you three Cheers).


PS:  That photo that you posted earlier is definitely a keeper.  It just doesn't get any more precious than that.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wait, there are TWO of them???


 That's why I'm confused, I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, hi.......... is it Kendallbearden or Kendalbearden??   Money Man has me soooo confused now!!!!!



I thought that I would let you all in on a secret..................those two Kendall/Kendal brothers have another brother named Wendell.....or is it Wendel ????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> To My Dearest SUGARPLUM, It is a Fantastic FIT.
> 
> Glad to see you make the change.       (Just thought that I would give you three Cheers).
> 
> ...



Thank you VERY much! Here's a question, when I post the pics, do they look huge or are they smaller? I've reduced the size every time I post them, but it never seems (to me) that they're small. Maybe they just look big on my page (cause I posted them) but they're small to you guys? Did that even make sense? 



Keebs said:


> That's why I'm confused, I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!



Oh crud...I thought I had finally figured out who everyone really was...and now I have ANOTHER puzzle to figure out??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wait, there are TWO of them???



You wish 

Now y'all quit throwin my name around!  I'm starting to get confused myself. 





It kendallbearden. There are no windels. OR wendells. Or kendals....

That i know of


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I thought that I would let you all in on a secret..................those two Kendall/Kendal brothers have another brother named Wendell.....or is it Wendel ????


 dagnabbit Mike!!  Don't be messin wiff us like that!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you VERY much! Here's a question, when I post the pics, do they look huge or are they smaller? I've reduced the size every time I post them, but it never seems (to me) that they're small. Maybe they just look big on my page (cause I posted them) but they're small to you guys? Did that even make sense?
> 
> _*They look fine on my page, small but not so small you can't see them!*_
> 
> Oh crud...I thought I had finally figured out who everyone really was...and now I have ANOTHER puzzle to figure out??



  Hhhhmmm, might have to get Shawn on it & see what's going on 'round heah!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya.......



thanks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

SugarPlum,
I normally re-size my photos to be 640 X 480 and when it shows on the screen it is a large enough photo to see any needed details etc.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

alright fellers (and ladies ) I'm out of here. Gotta go find something for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> alright fellers (and ladies ) I'm out of here. Gotta go find something for lunch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I thought that I would let you all in on a secret..................those two Kendall/Kendal brothers have another brother named Wendell.....or is it Wendel ????



I was wrong, those two brothers had another brother that was named either Wendall or Wendal.  Now I am also confused too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I think it just looks so big on my page because I'm the poster.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wazzzzzzz up???????  I'm here    I cant dance but my nanner can     Friday eve  uh huh uh huh   Bring on the 3-day weekend


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was wrong, those two brothers had another brother that was named either Wendall or Wendal.  Now I am also confused too.


YOU'RE talking about Darrell, Darrell & my other brother Darrell!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, thanks. I think it just looks so big on my page because I'm the poster.





mudracing101 said:


> Wazzzzzzz up???????  I'm here    I cant dance but my nanner can     Friday eve  uh huh uh huh   Bring on the 3-day weekend


 where da heck you been, boy??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU'RE talking about Darrell, Darrell & my other brother Darrell!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buyin mo mustard  I been busy working


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 1, 2011)

Quick fly by...like the name change SugarPlum.  Keebs, I busted my butt the other day.   Theres a crack running right thru it to prove it too!   Gonna be off my feet for a few days.  Oh well, makes for an even longer weekend.   Peace out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> buyin mo mustard  I been busy working


 I *heard* Sam's had a mustard shortage........ kinda figured they let you have the key to the company truck again....... 


boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...like the name change SugarPlum.  Keebs, I busted my butt the other day.   Theres a crack running right thru it to prove it too!   Gonna be off my feet for a few days.  Oh well, makes for an even longer weekend.   Peace out.


 Dang, Bob, you've been "accident prone" long enough!
Srsly, hope you heal quick, darlin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *heard* Sam's had a mustard shortage........ kinda figured they let you have the key to the company truck again.......



Sshhh , not so loud , boss might here you


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sshhh , not so loud , boss might here you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU'RE talking about Darrell, Darrell & my other brother Darrell!!
> 
> 
> Dang Keebs, You really do know my udder brothers Darrell, Darrell, and Darrell.
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > YOU'RE talking about Darrell, Darrell & my other brother Darrell!!
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 1, 2011)

The countdown has begun


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy growth spurt! Rex is killin' me today...I swear, 10 minutes after he's eaten, he's hungry again!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The countdown has begun


 ready................... set.........................


Sugar Plum said:


> Holy growth spurt! Rex is killin' me today...I swear, 10 minutes after he's eaten, he's hungry again!


Pump him some & add some rice cereal........... at night......... 










GOOOOOOOOOOO...............................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ready................... set.........................
> 
> Pump him some & add some rice cereal........... at night.........
> 
> ...



Gonna try it later. We did that with Emily. He just never seems full.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess it all depends on who "they" are...
> 
> 
> 
> Ruff, ruff..



What in the world did i walk in on?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world did i walk in on?



I don't know nuthin'... 




You watching Miss State tonight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know nuthin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know they were on, but i sure will now! 


Nicodemus said:


> Ahem.



Evening Brother Nic!
Got you a good dove shoot lined up for Saturday?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

What's up folks??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2011)

`Fraid not Robert. I don`t know of any shoots this weekend. My farmer friends still got their peanuts in the ground, and I don`t even have any birds around the house this year. Hope something comes up later on in the year. Too bad there`s cotton` in front of the house. Maybe there`ll be peanuts in it next year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up folks??



long day at work, need to go buy a new hunting license, got two SEC foobaw games coming on tonight, and i'm in the mood for crab legs and bbq bread for supper. 
Hoping to hear from a couple of buddies about dove shoots around here, but the phone hasn't rang yet. Another friend wants me to go with him to the Albany Nursery WMA monday morning to shoot doves. May have to take him up on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> `Fraid not Robert. I don`t know of any shoots this weekend. My farmer friends still got their peanuts in the ground, and I don`t even have any birds around the house this year. Hope something comes up later on in the year. Too bad there`s cotton` in front of the house. Maybe there`ll be peanuts in it next year.



I had a good time with Brian1 at Chickasaw a couple of years ago. We sat in the edge of a field/pines/power line and killed about 15. It took all afternoon/evening with few birds flying but it was fun.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem.



Hey Nic! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up folks??



Just idjits being idjits I reckon...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> long day at work, need to go buy a new hunting license, got two SEC foobaw games coming on tonight, and i'm in the mood for crab legs and bbq bread for supper.
> Hoping to hear from a couple of buddies about dove shoots around here, but the phone hasn't rang yet. Another friend wants me to go with him to the Albany Nursery WMA monday morning to shoot doves. May have to take him up on that.


Sounds like you are going to be busy. We are about to head out the door to Milledgeville. Time to make the monthly trip to Tractor Supply for dog food, and go out to dinner while we are there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on Sept temps


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Come on Sept temps



Amen to that.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> long day at work, need to go buy a new hunting license, got two SEC foobaw games coming on tonight, and i'm in the mood for crab legs and bbq bread for supper.
> Hoping to hear from a couple of buddies about dove shoots around here, but the phone hasn't rang yet. Another friend wants me to go with him to the Albany Nursery WMA monday morning to shoot doves. May have to take him up on that.




General Tso's Spicy Chicken, fried rice, and egg rolls in front of da big screen. 

Time to get off here and watch some football. Y'all have a good 'un.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh lawd... Dr. Lou is on ESPN


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh lawd... Dr. Lou is on ESPN



His lisp seems worse this year......


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Come on Sept temps



Yep.  

Accuweather has the high for 09/10 as 81.    

Gonna feel good in that stand next Saturday morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Accuweather has the high for 09/10 as 81.
> 
> Gonna feel good in that stand next Saturday morning.



If this dadgum work schedule would lighten up, i'd like to go put a camera out! 
I plan to sit with my x-bow in stewart county opening weekend just to say i did go deer hunting.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If this dadgum work schedule would lighten up, i'd like to go put a camera out!
> I plan to sit with my x-bow in stewart county opening weekend just to say i did go deer hunting.



Bait has a four day weekend, I have three. Stands and blind are going up and I pick the Z7 up from the shop tomorrow so I'll be re-tuning it. 

I plan on putting some brown down within two weeks if I have to spend the danged night out there.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Accuweather has the high for 09/10 as 81.
> 
> Gonna feel good in that stand next Saturday morning.



81 will feel like gun season compared to the temps we have had.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> 81 will feel like gun season compared to the temps we have had.



Man, I read that and stood up and started doing the Pee-Wee Herman.    

Folks thought I was  

To me, it meant that bow season might actually be comfortable at least. 

To them it meant I'd been sniffing the methanol and acetone in Hemo.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If this dadgum work schedule would lighten up, i'd like to go put a camera out!
> I plan to sit with my x-bow in stewart county opening weekend just to say i did go deer hunting.



He'll be waiting on ya Robert


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He'll be waiting on ya Robert






You watching the MSU/Memphis game?
I feel like i'm watching two Junior HS teams. Memphis doesn't know what a legal formation is, and Missy State is just......just......bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> Accuweather has the high for 09/10 as 81.
> 
> Gonna feel good in that stand next Saturday morning.


Go ahead and bet all your money on Accuweather...


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 1, 2011)

You know Quack is having a blast. Tech 42-21 at the half.

Wonder if he's still there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You know Quack is having a blast. Tech 42-21 at the half.
> 
> Wonder if he's still there.


If he even made it there he doesn't know it..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You know Quack is having a blast. Tech 42-21 at the half.
> 
> Wonder if he's still there.



May be force be with them.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You watching the MSU/Memphis game?
> I feel like i'm watching two Junior HS teams. Memphis doesn't know what a legal formation is, and Missy State is just......just......bad.



You don't like Mr. Jake??? 

I'm flipping between the Wisconsin and the Miss St games. I'm not really into either game that much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like Mr. Jake???
> 
> I'm flipping between the Wisconsin and the Miss St games. I'm not really into either game that much.



Yeah, its foobaw, but thats about it.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he even made it there he doesn't know it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he even made it there he doesn't know it..



Yeah, i can see Quack Bro now:
Sitting there head back and snoring, wakes up in mid snore, spills his drink, yells "woohooo!!!" and then falls back asleep. Party on, Quack......party on....


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought about Quack when I got to I-20 and 285 this afternoon.
5 o'clock traffic with an 18 wheeler on it's side, in the cloverleaf, westbound. Traffic was backed up for miles.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i can see Quack Bro now:
> Sitting there head back and snoring, wakes up in mid snore, spills his drink, yells "woohooo!!!" and then falls back asleep. Party on, Quack......party on....




  That's funny right there. I don't care who you are. That's funny!!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone needs to let these rookie mods know how to move a thread without leaving a redirect.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Someone needs to let these rookie mods know how to move a thread without leaving a redirect.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Someone needs to let these rookie mods know how to move a thread without leaving a redirect.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Someone needs to let these rookie mods know how to move a thread without leaving a redirect.



baby steps, Buck. Gotta leave the training wheels on for a little while anyway.


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>



Blame it on Muddy, he still ain't got a clue how to do it...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> baby steps, Buck. Gotta leave the training wheels on for a little while anyway.



Yep. They ain't even got red buttons yet.


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> baby steps, Buck. Gotta leave the training wheels on for a little while anyway.



Get what you pay for, I guess...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Get what you pay for, I guess...



Kind of like Auburn's team this year....


----------



## david w. (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Get what you pay for, I guess...



I tell ya.Not much free can buy these days.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> I tell ya.Not much free can buy these days.



That's what my new 1st Mate keeps telling me.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS, i see you lurkin


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> I tell ya.Not much free can buy these days.



   I hear ya... I watched AJ back there for a few years..


----------



## david w. (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> I hear ya... I watched AJ back there for a few years..



Ruh roh..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess all the other idjits have left


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Someone needs to let these rookie mods know how to move a thread without leaving a redirect.


Wasn't me!!

Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess all the other idjits have left



Yep. Guess i gotta run the night shift around here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good night all!     Happy Friday and Labor Day weekend!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good night all!     Happy Friday and Labor Day weekend!


Same to you!!........Still trying to figure out how much of this weekend I'm going to have to work!!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep ... slow night.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh oh, i'm stuck in here with all MODS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2011)

Well we made it to another Friday.

Drink up the morning liquid


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice and hot too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and BB and to the rest of you "Creek Waders" out there.

I need some of that hot coffee this morning because these three hour a night sleep deals is getting to me.  This week has been a challenge for sure.  I think that I have been as busy as a "one armed paper hanger" or possibly even as busy as a "one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest" this week.  Either way, I am tired and I am looking forward to some R & R   with my lady friend from Texas.  She will arrive here in Augusta by noon-time, that is if her flights are on schedule.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2011)

some days I hate my job!!!!




Okay mast days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

G'mernin gentlemen, time to hit the grind again..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON Its FRIDAY


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON Its FRIDAY


 get in early to disappear??
TGIF Folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning Keebs!!!!







Want some mustard on your eggs??? 

Hey Mud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning Keebs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On eggs? HECK yeah!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> get in early to disappear??
> TGIF Folks!


I'm here baby


Les Miles said:


> Morning Keebs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Les, how the first mate workin out 



Keebs said:


> On eggs? HECK yeah!



Thats my girl, we'll have you mustardized for its all over


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Les, how the first mate workin out?



She works out every day and she be lookin' hawt!!! 

Plus she pretty handy at piloting the boat too! 

She's around here somewhere lurking around.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Mornin' fellow Idjits!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here baby
> Thats my girl, we'll have you mustardized for its all over



 I never said I didn't "do" mustard, juss not on my salmon patty's!



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' fellow Idjits!


 Hiya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

grrrr...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> grrrr...


 I'll second that & raise ya one gggrrrrrr.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll second that & raise ya one gggrrrrrr.............





snarl.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> snarl.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

I had that cats sister! Seriously, thing was meaner than the debil!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Mornin` Ladies...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...


 dangit, I had another good one for ya & ya turn all to mush on me! 
Mornin!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies...



Mornin' Nick, Keebs! Happy Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' fellow Idjits!


 Mornin Sugar 


Nicodemus said:


> grrrr...



Good mornin grumpy


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dangit, I had another good one for ya & ya turn all to mush on me!
> Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had that cats sister! Seriously, thing was meaner than the debil!


The one I had to delete was better but didn't realize it had a "worty dird" in the title!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar
> 
> 
> Good mornin grumpy



Hey Mud!

(Uh oh...gotta run y'all. I see the neighbor lady comin' through the woods and I'm still in my lazy clothes!!)

I'll beback!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Mud!
> 
> (Uh oh...gotta run y'all. I see the neighbor lady comin' through the woods and I'm still in my lazy clothes!!)
> 
> I'll beback!


 must..........not..............comment.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

so many places to go with that


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> grrrr...





Nicodemus said:


> snarl.....



Oh great... Nic's here. 






Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' fellow Idjits!



Morning Sugar Plum 



Keebs said:


> must..........not..............comment.................





mudracing101 said:


> so many places to go with that



Don't do it idjits...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> so many places to go with that


 GREAT MINDS............. 



Les Miles said:


> Oh great... Nic's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Who, us??????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GREAT MINDS.............
> 
> 
> Who, us??????



Pssst.... I thought i was on you know who's ignore list


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Pssst.... I thought i was on you know who's ignore list


 eh, fickle minds............


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs, what's that idjit blabbering about now??? 



mudracing101 said:


> > This message is hidden because *mudracing101* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, what's that idjit blabbering about now???


something about all the beer he had to bring to your boat this weekend but can't seem to get your attention about what kind you really like & how much...........  oh well.......... more for me!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> something about all the beer he had to bring to your boat this weekend but can't seem to get your attention about what kind you really like & how much...........  oh well.......... more for me!



Tell him to call Sarah to coordinate all that... I'm sure he has the number.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tell him to call Sarah to coordinate all that... I'm sure he has the number.


 ooooppsss, I just gave him directions to your place at the lake!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, what's that idjit blabbering about now???



Your mama is on my ignore list


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs, what's that idjit blabbering about now???





mudracing101 said:


> Your mama is on my ignore list


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> > This message is hidden because *mudracing101* is on your ignore list.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



Keebs you tell him


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you tell him


 fine you two ax like little chilren..................







LEs, Mud wants to go steady, check yes or no
Mud, Les said yes
Now ya'll go find another sandbox to play in!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

CHIEEEEEEF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEEEF!!!!!!!!



*Keebsoliciousssss!!!!* 


Howdy folks.....how y'all is???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEEEF!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> *Keebsoliciousssss!!!!*
> 
> 
> Howdy folks.....how y'all is???




I didn't look at your avatar when I first replied, I may have to retract


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey jeff! Wazz happening


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fine you two ax like little chilren..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bad keebs bad


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *Keebsoliciousssss!!!!*
> Howdy folks.....how y'all is???


 Chief in Da House!!  Glad you're back!!



Jeff C. said:


> I didn't look at your avatar when I first replied, I may have to retract


 you know me, I just keep an eye on things.......


mudracing101 said:


> bad keebs bad


 well, if you boys would play nice, so would I!




















*NOT!*
​


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey jeff! Wazz happening



Hey Mudro...just recuperating from a long hard road trip with long hrs. Got another one coming real soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chief in Da House!!  Glad you're back!!
> 
> 
> you know me, I just keep an eye on things.......
> ...



ok, i'll play pretty, but he has to take me off the list


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chief in Da House!!  Glad you're back!!
> 
> 
> you know me, I just keep an eye on things.......
> ...



It's good to be back for a few days, finally gettin some rest. 


Yeah, but do you have to show us


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro...just recuperating from a long hard road trip with long hrs. Got another one coming real soon.


 that laptop sure would come in handy.........  



mudracing101 said:


> ok, i'll play pretty, but he has to take off his clothes


  


Jeff C. said:


> It's good to be back for a few days, finally gettin some rest.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but do you have to show us


 Duh, Of Course I do!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that laptop sure would come in handy.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must want to make someone elses ignore list


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> must..........not..............comment.................





mudracing101 said:


> so many places to go with that



Y'all are BAD 



We cut a path through the woods so we can walk bath and forth between houses without having to walk a quarter mile down one driveway and a quarter mile up the other.

I still had my spit up covered jammies on


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all are BAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I thought I was the only one uncivilized enough to take baths in the woods, swamps, creeks, and rivers?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I thought I was the only one uncivilized enough to take baths in the woods, swamps, creeks, and rivers?



oh boy....if they took my first comment the wrong way....

I think I'd better go before the interwebs makes me even stupider


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You must want to make someone elses ignore list





Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all are BAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you can't leave us to our own devices none what so ever!



Nicodemus said:


> I thought I was the only one uncivilized enough to take baths in the woods, swamps, creeks, and rivers?





Sugar Plum said:


> oh boy....if they took my first comment the wrong way....
> 
> I think I'd better go before the interwebs makes me even stupider


 don't leave Sugar Plum, it's just getting good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh boy....if they took my first comment the wrong way....
> 
> I think I'd better go before the interwebs makes me even stupider





Sorry about that, I couldn`t resist!   

Now, I`m outa here, before I get my sense of humor back!   I prefer oneryness.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you can't leave us to our own devices none what so ever!
> 
> 
> 
> don't leave Sugar Plum, it's just getting good!



I'll be back. Gonna go pick up a swing I just bought for Rex on CL. I've never seen anything so cool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it safe now??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry about that, I couldn`t resist!
> 
> Now, I`m outa here, before I get my sense of humor back!   I prefer oneryness.






Sugar Plum said:


> I'll be back. Gonna go pick up a swing I just bought for Rex on CL. I've never seen anything so cool!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it safe now??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





That dog acts like Bo!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That dog acts like Bo!


 I know, that's why I HAD to post it!!!!! Thought of him!!!










 Uuuuuhhh, Quack?????? You here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it safe now??






Not sure ???  Did we win ??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure ???  Did we win ??


 please review your "sent" texts from yesterday & get back with me please..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> please review your "sent" texts from yesterday & get back with me please..................






Somebody must of been playin wit me phone!!



Heck I can't even read 'em . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody must of been playin wit me phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I can't even read 'em . . .


Neither could I & then you wouldn't ANSWER!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

*I've seen it all now, folks!*

Shot an armadillo while he/she/it was digging a hole, figured I'd leave it until this morning to dispose of back in the woods.......... got to the garden & danged if something hadn't already "buried it" for me!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it safe now??


For what??



Keebs said:


> please review your "sent" texts from yesterday & get back with me please..................





Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody must of been playin wit me phone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heck I can't even read 'em . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For what??


 Lunch break? HI!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Shot an armadillo while he/she/it was digging a hole, figured I'd leave it until this morning to dispose of back in the woods.......... got to the garden & danged if something hadn't already "buried it" for me!






  You got a "booger" prowlin` around there...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lunch break? HI!!


The plant is down I'm at the house

The main  switch gear supplying power to our building blew up yesterday morning

Waiting on them to get power restored so I can  go back in, and move a few items around on the computer so they can be shipped/billed

Just woke up from a nap!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You got a "booger" prowlin` around there...


 Then YOU come take care of it for me............. bring Bo for back up!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> The plant is down I'm at the house
> 
> The main  switch gear supplying power to our building blew up yesterday morning
> 
> ...


----------



## Money man (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs, this reminds me of the reaction I got the last time I tried to pet the puppies.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Money man said:


> Keebs, this reminds me of the reaction I got the last time I tried to pet the puppies.


----------



## Money man (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes it is funny to see which videos are linked that youtube serves up. I don't know why some people don't like cats. Anyway, I pretty much got this reaction trying to pet the kitty too. Maybe I need new animals, like a horse.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh Keebs,......wanna see something?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Money man said:


> Sometimes it is funny to see which videos are linked that youtube serves up. I don't know why some people don't like cats. Anyway, I pretty much got this reaction trying to pet the kitty too. Maybe I need new animals, like a horse.



It's amazing what you can go to from just one.......... ain't it??????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> oh Keebs,......wanna see something?


 uuuuhhh, maybe................ is it skerry?


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, maybe................ is it skerry?



Cant be as bad as that avatar of yours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, maybe................ is it skerry?



Not as scary as you eyeballin me. Got your phone on, incoming


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Cant be as bad as that avatar of yours.





mudracing101 said:


> Not as scary as you eyeballin me. Got your phone on, incoming


 GIT OVER it you two!!!!!!! 



 AAAWWWWWWWWWWWW  NINE?????? good goobley goobers!!!!!!!!!! I want da runt!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

arrrrrgggghhhh~!!!!!
Grrrr.......
Okay, here's the deal:
Backwoods Outdoors no longer sells hunting licenses, so i tried to buy one online for the first time ever. Welll...... i bought a sportsmans license online and printed it off. Apparently you are supposed to look down the menu of available licenses and print off the deer harvest log. So, after 3 attempts to add it to the license i just bought and getting a "this license has already been issued" i called DNR. After a 15 minute wait, i got a hindu to help me. I finally got it added and then printed off.
The moral of the story is that Sonny Perdue should be caned for farming out the license issuance to Missouri.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i can see Quack Bro now:
> Sitting there head back and snoring, wakes up in mid snore, spills his drink, yells "woohooo!!!" and then falls back asleep. Party on, Quack......party on....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure ???  Did we win ??



As i said last night...... Dats my boy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Mud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh~!!!!!
> Grrrr.......
> Okay, here's the deal:
> Backwoods Outdoors no longer sells hunting licenses, so i tried to buy one online for the first time ever. Welll...... i bought a sportsmans license online and printed it off. Apparently you are supposed to look down the menu of available licenses and print off the deer harvest log. So, after 3 attempts to add it to the license i just bought and getting a "this license has already been issued" i called DNR. After a 15 minute wait, i got a hindu to help me. I finally got it added and then printed off.
> The moral of the story is that Sonny Perdue should be caned for farming out the license issuance to Missouri.


 it pays to read the instructions..................

BUT I will say, the first time I bought online, it was confusing, but I've been doing it for a few years now, glad you reminded me, gotta get mine soon too!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

I think i need a nap after reading this whole thread. My brain hurts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh~!!!!!
> Grrrr.......
> Okay, here's the deal:
> Backwoods Outdoors no longer sells hunting licenses, so i tried to buy one online for the first time ever. Welll...... i bought a sportsmans license online and printed it off. Apparently you are supposed to look down the menu of available licenses and print off the deer harvest log. So, after 3 attempts to add it to the license i just bought and getting a "this license has already been issued" i called DNR. After a 15 minute wait, i got a hindu to help me. I finally got it added and then printed off.
> The moral of the story is that Sonny Perdue should be caned for farming out the license issuance to Missouri.



yep, that reminds me, gotta get the license


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I think i need a nap after reading this whole thread. My brain hurts.



Brain??????????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I think i need a nap after reading this whole thread. My brain hurts.





mudracing101 said:


> Brain??????????


 you beat me to it!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

> Brain??????????





Keebs said:


> you beat me to it!



I don't get it


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 2, 2011)

Meep Meep, coming thru...make a hole!   That is all.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Meep Meep, coming thru...make a hole!   That is all.


 I was getting them outta da way, watch out with those size 9's!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As i said last night...... Dats my boy!










Just got a phone call from the boyzzz, they said I had a BLAST!!  

Just wished they hadn't put me in the wheel barrow when we got home, pushed me up to the door, beat on it and ran.  

Dawn didn't think it was funny, and left me there . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> arrrrrgggghhhh~!!!!!
> Grrrr.......
> Okay, here's the deal:
> Backwoods Outdoors no longer sells hunting licenses, so i tried to buy one online for the first time ever. Welll...... i bought a sportsmans license online and printed it off. Apparently you are supposed to look down the menu of available licenses and print off the deer harvest log. So, after 3 attempts to add it to the license i just bought and getting a "this license has already been issued" i called DNR. After a 15 minute wait, i got a hindu to help me. I finally got it added and then printed off.
> The moral of the story is that Sonny Perdue should be caned for farming out the license issuance to Missouri.





Keebs said:


> it pays to read the instructions..................
> 
> BUT I will say, the first time I bought online, it was confusing, but I've been doing it for a few years now, glad you reminded me, gotta get mine soon too!





mudracing101 said:


> yep, that reminds me, gotta get the license




LICENSE??? For what???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a phone call from the boyzzz, they said I had a BLAST!!
> 
> Just wished they hadn't put me in the wheel barrow when we got home, pushed me up to the door, beat on it and ran.
> 
> Dawn didn't think it was funny, and left me there . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> LICENSE??? For what???



Drivelers license. You mean you don't have one 

Better not let the mods find out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a phone call from the boyzzz, they said I had a BLAST!!
> 
> Just wished they hadn't put me in the wheel barrow when we got home, pushed me up to the door, beat on it and ran.
> 
> Dawn didn't think it was funny, and left me there . . .






Jeff C. said:


> LICENSE??? For what???



Huntin lic. oh wait mines good till oct.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a phone call from the boyzzz, they said I had a BLAST!!
> 
> Just wished they hadn't put me in the wheel barrow when we got home, pushed me up to the door, beat on it and ran.
> 
> Dawn didn't think it was funny, and left me there . . .


which one had control of your phone?  



Jeff C. said:


> LICENSE??? For what???


cow tippin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I was getting them outta da way, watch out with those size 9's!!



Alright , officially got our(your) name in for a female. Lets cross our fingers and toes


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Drivelers license. You mean you don't have one
> 
> Better not let the mods find out!



You was supposed to renew your license to the new wadin lic., you dont have one


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , officially got our(your) name in for a female. Lets cross our fingers and toes



       
           


mudracing101 said:


> You was supposed to renew your license to the new wadin lic., you dont have one


he's got that one, I took care of it for him, he just ain't looked where I left it for him, he's good to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, the PM's I get . . .


----------



## DeltaHalo (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, the PM's I get . . .



Please do share....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Please do share....



Incoming...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming...


How's it goin this evening Reverend Quack..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Then YOU come take care of it for me............. bring Bo for back up!






I don`t know..."IT" might be purty bad. I would hate for "IT" to tear my little dog up. And "IT" is probably hidin` in that thicket right down below your garden.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, the PM's I get . . .





DeltaHalo said:


> Please do share....


 Hi......... I wuv da bunny ears on ya! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin this evening Reverend Quack..


    


Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know..."IT" might be purty bad. I would hate for "IT" to tear my little dog up. And "IT" is probably hidin` in that thicket right down below your garden.


Ain't no "IT" that could handle Beauregard!


----------



## Buck (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Incoming...



Who's your buddy?  

How bout it folks?   

Fit'n to head out and watch some High School FB!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Buck said:


> Who's your buddy?
> 
> How bout it folks?
> 
> Fit'n to head out and watch some High School FB!!


 Good luck to your team, Buck!


----------



## Buck (Sep 2, 2011)

Preciate it Keebs!!  

You have a great weekend!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it pays to read the instructions..................
> 
> BUT I will say, the first time I bought online, it was confusing, but I've been doing it for a few years now, glad you reminded me, gotta get mine soon too!



Oops! Gotta renew mine too, now that I'm not preggers anymore!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Buck said:


> Preciate it Keebs!!
> 
> You have a great weekend!


  


Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Gotta renew mine too, now that I'm not preggers anymore!


 will this be the last one?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> will this be the last one?



We have three chillins....I think we're done. But not messin' anything up permanently, just in case, if ya know what I mean. 

Also, I got picked for the deer quota hunt on Rum Creek, yee haw! Super cool now that I'm 5 min from it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> We have three chillins....I think we're done. But not messin' anything up permanently, just in case, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Also, I got picked for the deer quota hunt on Rum Creek, yee haw! Super cool now that I'm 5 min from it!





Ya`ll live close to my brother then. He lives awful close to it too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll live close to my brother then. He lives awful close to it too.



Very cool! I think you need to pay us, er, him a visit soon 

We're right off 18 and about 2 minutes from I-75. I'm super excited about the deer quota hunt and the women's only hunt. Gotta do some scouting! And get my knives sharpened!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! We're right off 18 and about 2 minutes from I-75. I'm super excited about the deer quota hunt and the women's only hunt. Gotta do some scouting! And get my knives sharpened!





Too bad you can`t get them to me. I can sharpen a knife purty good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> We have three chillins....I think we're done. But not messin' anything up permanently, just in case, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Also, I got picked for the deer quota hunt on Rum Creek, yee haw! Super cool now that I'm 5 min from it!


 Gotcha!
 On the rum creek hunt!!  I hope you can hook up with Tomboyboots, Wander (southwoodshunter), TNGIRL and the other's that go every year!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Too bad you can`t get them to me. I can sharpen a knife purty good.


Sugar Plum, he sure can!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sugar Plum, he sure can!!







Awright, I got some chores to tend to. If I don`t see ya`ll before, ya`ll have a fine Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Too bad you can`t get them to me. I can sharpen a knife purty good.



I mighta heard something about how sharp your blades are 



Keebs said:


> Gotcha!
> On the rum creek hunt!!  I hope you can hook up with Tomboyboots, Wander (southwoodshunter), TNGIRL and the other's that go every year!!



Definitely, I think I'll send out some pm's or just start a thread on it. I'd like to finally start meetin' some folks! Wonder if Becca will be able to make it. I know she's taking a break from the social sites to work at school.




Keebs said:


> Sugar Plum, he sure can!!



I'll have to get together with him one day to have him sharpen them. Maybe I'll buy a 'hawk before then and he can show me a thing or two about throwin.'. I'm a real good thrower, just as the Mr!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright, I got some chores to tend to. If I don`t see ya`ll before, ya`ll have a fine Labor Day weekend.


 You too, Nic! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I mighta heard something about how sharp your blades are
> Definitely, I think I'll send out some pm's or just start a thread on it. I'd like to finally start meetin' some folks! Wonder if Becca will be able to make it. I know she's taking a break from the social sites to work at school.
> 
> I'll have to get together with him one day to have him sharpen them. Maybe I'll buy a 'hawk before then and he can show me a thing or two about throwin.'. I'm a real good thrower, just as the Mr!


Usually one of them starts one in either the hunting forum or the gathering, not sure, but it wouldn't hurt for you to pm one/all of them & get it started, the count down is ON!!
You need to plan on coming to Albany in January to Chehaw and git in on the hawk throwin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, gonna shut it all down ........... ya'll have a safe & enjoyable 3 day weekend!
MUD!!!!!!!! YOU READY????????????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You too, Nic!
> 
> 
> Usually one of them starts one in either the hunting forum or the gathering, not sure, but it wouldn't hurt for you to pm one/all of them & get it started, the count down is ON!!
> You need to plan on coming to Albany in January to Chehaw and git in on the hawk throwin!



I'd like to join in on that one. My birthday is in Jan. Maybe I can convince the Mr. to watch the kids, or be REALLY sweet and all of us go.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! I think you need to pay us, er, him a visit soon
> 
> We're right off 18 and about 2 minutes from I-75. I'm super excited about the deer quota hunt and the women's only hunt. Gotta do some scouting! And get my knives sharpened!


Your lucky living so close to it, rum creek is a good spot for a little of everything. I think thats where ill be doing most of my deer hunting this year.


Nicodemus said:


> Awright, I got some chores to tend to. If I don`t see ya`ll before, ya`ll have a fine Labor Day weekend.



Dont let the heat get to ya Nic ... im about ready for summer to be over.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Your lucky living so close to it, rum creek is a good spot for a little of everything. I think thats where ill be doing most of my deer hunting this year.
> 
> 
> Dont let the heat get to ya Nic ... im about ready for summer to be over.



I would LOVE to get drawn for the turkey hunt there. I may or may not have seen lots of, uh, critters in there this past weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, gonna shut it all down ........... ya'll have a safe & enjoyable 3 day weekend!
> MUD!!!!!!!! YOU READY????????????



Yeah, lets go I hope everyone has a safe and fun laborday weekend, i'm out , yall be good


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

anybody ever plant a foodplot with a lawn aerator and a 4-wheeler? I figure to spread a 1/4 acre with oats and then just run over it with my aerator weighed down with 3-4 12 volt batteries.
Redneck enginineering......


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody ever plant a foodplot with a lawn aerator and a 4-wheeler? I figure to spread a 1/4 acre with oats and then just run over it with my aerator weighed down with 3-4 12 volt batteries.
> Redneck enginineering......



Are you planning to break up the ground first?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Are you planning to break up the ground first?



Nope. The soil is pretty sandy. I figure 4-5 laps and it should be broken up pretty good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin this evening Reverend Quack..




Doing well my sheep . . .   Wait a minute, dat didn't sound quite right . . .




Buck said:


> Who's your buddy?
> 
> How bout it folks?
> 
> Fit'n to head out and watch some High School FB!!





You is Glenn!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody ever plant a foodplot with a lawn aerator and a 4-wheeler? I figure to spread a 1/4 acre with oats and then just run over it with my aerator weighed down with 3-4 12 volt batteries.
> Redneck enginineering......





Dangit Pookie, wished you lived closer, got everything you need to harrow/disc/scooterplow, and plant!!


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I would LOVE to get drawn for the turkey hunt there. I may or may not have seen lots of, uh, critters in there this past weekend


If you predator hunt, thats the place for you ... i've gotten "stalked" by so many critters out there while running a turkey call. Im not much of a predator hunter, but i might try and take it up this year.


rhbama3 said:


> Nope. The soil is pretty sandy. I figure 4-5 laps and it should be broken up pretty good.



Hmm. Im used to clay, here, so i dont really have any advice. Good luck with it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum, you come to the Frontier Festival in January, and I`ll let you throw these. My birthday is then too. 




QUACK!!! Bring all your equipment over here and make me a new garden patch! I`ll have more beer on hand than we both can drink!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Pookie, wished you lived closer, got everything you need to harrow/disc/scooterplow, and plant!!



No sir, this place ain't worth that much effort. We just got a spot that has a few more deer hanging around the feeder so i thought i'd give them some greens to go with their corn. 
If i kill a single deer there, i'll consider it a success. 
My critter freezer looks pathetic.....


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Speaking of gardens, a friend came over yesterday with his tractor to harrow up his and my gardens ... now there is a half inch thick(slight exaggeration, maybe) layer of dust all over everything.

the dust storm was crazy ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

slip said:


> If you predator hunt, thats the place for you ... i've gotten "stalked" by so many critters out there while running a turkey call. Im not much of a predator hunter, but i might try and take it up this year.
> 
> 
> Hmm. Im used to clay, here, so i dont really have any advice. Good luck with it.



I haven't yet, but it's a good excuse to go and get rid of some predators! My other half took my stubborn dog out there with his fancy new collar to try and break him offa deer. Didn't see any deer, but he knows what a turkey will do to him when he gets too close! From what I hear, the dang birds made him howl and lock up real good. 



Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, you come to the Frontier Festival in January, and I`ll let you throw these. My birthday is then too.



 Those are purty! What day is your birthday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't yet, but it's a good excuse to go and get rid of some predators! My other half took my stubborn dog out there with his fancy new collar to try and break him offa deer. Didn't see any deer, but he knows what a turkey will do to him when he gets too close! From what I hear, the dang birds made him howl and lock up real good.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are purty! What day is your birthday?






Mine is the 2nd. I`m a few days older than you, I think.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, the PM's I get . . .



PM sent!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine is the 2nd. I`m a few days older than you, I think.



Mine is the 12th. I'll have to bring some cake!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mine is the 12th. I'll have to bring some cake!





What kind???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mine is the 12th. I'll have to bring some cake!



I like cake. Just sayin'......


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I like cake. Just sayin'......



You going to be there this (next, i guess) year?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

slip said:


> You going to be there this (next, i guess) year?



Well, i live here in town. I didn't go to the last one because of both the weather and being on call. It's a good time and i highly recommend the Frontier Days. Nic loves to play dress up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i live here in town. I didn't go to the last one because of both the weather and being on call. It's a good time and i highly recommend the Frontier Days. Nic loves to play dress up.





You got a special invite to attend...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it's been a reasonably good day. 

Got my bow all ready.

Had some AWESOME ribs with baked beans and mac/cheese for supper.

Winn Dixie had my Ben & Jerry's Karmel Sutra (BOGO). 

Got the email that Bait and I both got  Chick on DEC. 15-17.    

And saw three does on the side of the road at 5:00 this morning enjoying the cooler temps.


I think this is gonna be a GREAT season.   

Now if they'll just let me know something on the job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! I think you need to pay us, er, him a visit soon
> 
> We're right off 18 and about 2 minutes from I-75. I'm super excited about the deer quota hunt and the women's only hunt. Gotta do some scouting! And get my knives sharpened!




I've been voted da "exclusive" MOW's to attend this function !!






Sugar Plum said:


> We have three chillins....I think we're done. But not messin' anything up permanently, just in case, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Also, I got picked for the deer quota hunt on Rum Creek, yee haw! Super cool now that I'm 5 min from it!




Don't forget da puppies!!!




slip said:


> Your lucky living so close to it, rum creek is a good spot for a little of everything. I think thats where ill be doing most of my deer hunting this year.
> 
> 
> Dont let the heat get to ya Nic ... im about ready for summer to be over.





She's gonna love it when I bust outta da bush butt Nekkid wit my Cheekun mask on \../.




Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, you come to the Frontier Festival in January, and I`ll let you throw these. My birthday is then too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brother, if it twern't fo da drankin, I'd be down there now!!




rhbama3 said:


> Well, i live here in town. I didn't go to the last one because of both the weather and being on call. It's a good time and i highly recommend the Frontier Days. Nic loves to play dress up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gonna love it when I bust outta da bush butt Nekkid wit my Cheekun mask on \../.


scary stuff right there folks ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's been a reasonably good day.
> 
> Got my bow all ready.
> 
> ...



Hey bugsy...I know you have this lub affair with Ben & Jerry's BUT...did you know that they are anti-hunting. Just can't bring myself to buy their ice cream since I found that out. They support the HSUS and other anti groups.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey bugsy...I know you have this lub affair with Ben & Jerry's BUT...did you know that they are anti-hunting. Just can't bring myself to buy their ice cream since I found that out. They support the HSUS and other anti groups.





Well, it WAS a good day.   


Thanks Neil    

      



Oh well, Karmel Sutra is the only one I eat and finding it is next to impossible so my support for them is minimal.  


Did you get my text?


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnd I still "owe" ya one . . .



yea ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey bugsy...I know you have this lub affair with Ben & Jerry's BUT...did you know that they are anti-hunting. Just can't bring myself to buy their ice cream since I found that out. They support the HSUS and other anti groups.





turtlebug said:


> Well, it WAS a good day.
> 
> 
> Thanks Neil
> ...





You two r fuuuunaaaaayyyyy!!!!






Get a room, and save me a spot . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You two r fuuuunaaaaayyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quack, you are by far the most loveable idjit I know.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, it WAS a good day.
> 
> 
> Thanks Neil
> ...



I did...and to tell you the truth I have strayed and eaten B&J's ice cream myself.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You two r fuuuunaaaaayyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be hatin.....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did...and to tell you the truth I have strayed and eaten B&J's ice cream myself.





 


 






Man, House Hunters International is the worst show in the world.  

I've been wanting a home on the Mediterranean ever since I saw the first episode.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well it's been a reasonably good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't be baitin.....





But it's legal in half of the state now.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Got a chick for 3 days?        That explains the 3 bananas.





Just another excuse to go see my Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> just another excuse to go see my wobbert-woo!




10-4...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 2, 2011)

Good evening, good evening 

How is errrbody tonight??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But it's legal in half of the state now.



Yeah...yer half.


----------



## david w. (Sep 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Good evening, good evening
> 
> How is errrbody tonight??



Guess nobody like you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

well, we be back from the Lee County foobaw game. Gnats were awful till the sun went down. LC won 36-0, and Allison is enjoying her senior year being co-captain of the flag corp!
On a brighter note, i got an invite to a dove shoot in Rebecca tomorrow! Time to find the mojo dove decoy and my bird hunting bucket!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, we be back from the Lee County foobaw game. Gnats were awful till the sun went down. LC won 36-0, and Allison is enjoying her senior year being co-captain of the flag corp!
> On a brighter note, i got an invite to a dove shoot in Rebecca tomorrow! Time to find the mojo dove decoy and my bird hunting bucket!


Tag asked who ya'll were playing??.........Congrats on the win!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag asked who ya'll were playing??.........Congrats on the win!!



Hey, Mitch! 
We played crawford county tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Mitch!
> We played crawford county tonight.


She said that was respectable win!!.........On the same note, she said we had a respectable loss........31-26 to Statesboro

Apparently I need to go defend myself on FB........She has done thrown me under the bus!!

Be back in a minute


----------



## Buck (Sep 2, 2011)

Two good Ball games tonight.  North Paulding won with a 45 yard bomb with 5 seconds on the clock.   

Then got home in time to watch Baylor take down TCU.   

Can't wait for the 8:00pm kickoff tomorrow night.  Sure hoping things go well for the Dawgs..  

Catch you guys in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She said that was respectable win!!.........On the same note, she said we had a respectable loss........31-26 to Statesboro
> 
> Apparently I need to go defend myself on FB........She has done thrown me under the bus!!
> 
> Be back in a minute



Yeah, the facebooker sitting next to me says you suck at dispatching an armadillo with a shotgun.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm heading to bed. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2011)

Buck said:


> Two good Ball games tonight.  North Paulding won with a 45 yard bomb with 5 seconds on the clock.
> 
> Then got home in time to watch Baylor take down TCU.
> 
> ...


Later Buck!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, the facebooker sitting next to me says you suck at dispatching an armadillo with a shotgun.....


..........I really think I was just a little to far away, and the load didn't pack enough punch for an Armadillo.........If she hadn't of had My shotgun in her truck, I think the outcome would have been much different!!


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2011)

Buck said:


> Two good Ball games tonight.  North Paulding won with a 45 yard bomb with 5 seconds on the clock.
> 
> Then got home in time to watch Baylor take down TCU.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> I'm heading to bed. See ya'll in the morning.


Night Buck, Bama.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Buck!!
> 
> ..........I really think I was just a little to far away, and the load didn't pack enough punch for an Armadillo.........If she hadn't of had My shotgun in her truck, I think the outcome would have been much different!!



And those things wear armour


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning folks. Well, its time to go bust some doves i reckon.  Yall have a good'un.


----------



## Buck (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya'll have a good'un Matty and watch out for low birds!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

YEEEEEEHAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What a wild game between TCU/Baylor last night! Got a dove shoot, Bama/Kent State, UGA/Boise State, and  Oregon/LSU today. Man, i'm so excited!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning folks. Well, its time to go bust some doves i reckon.  Yall have a good'un.



You too, Matty!
Shoot straight and drop 'em!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2011)

Mornin' All! Good luck out there- I considered trying to shoot some doves today, but lack of sleep makes me rethink carrying a loaded gun. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' All! Good luck out there- I considered trying to shoot some doves today, but lack of sleep makes me rethink carrying a loaded gun.
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Oh come on! If you got a chance to zone out and relieve some stress, go for it. Nothing like shooting to get your mind off everything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2011)

Good mornin`, and good luck to everbody today. Long rough day ahead. Ya`ll take care.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh come on! If you got a chance to zone out and relieve some stress, go for it. Nothing like shooting to get your mind off everything.



Oh, I'll definitely be getting out today. It's been planned for a few days. Just waiting on the Mr. to get back from the woods.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 3, 2011)

While y'all are out shootin' afterwhile, i'm going to be headed to atlanta to the great clips 300 nationwide race.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, and good luck to everbody today. Long rough day ahead. Ya`ll take care.


Rough day? 


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, I'll definitely be getting out today. It's been planned for a few days. Just waiting on the Mr. to get back from the woods.


If this dove shoot hadn't come up, i was gonna plant a foodplot. I'll do that tomorrow! 


Kendallbearden said:


> While y'all are out shootin' afterwhile, i'm going to be headed to atlanta to the great clips 300 nationwide race.


I understand Lynard Skynard is playing a concert there. Don't forget to yell "Roll Tide Roll" after they say Sweet Home Alabama in each chorus.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I understand Lynard Skynard is playing a concert there. Don't forget to yell "Roll Tide Roll" after they say Sweet Home Alabama in each chorus.





I am ready to see the dawgs whoop up on boise state though


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone missed their coffee or needs a refill....







Going to be warm out there today so bring liquo,,,liquids.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna get hot??? It was hot real early on this morning. Took the boy down to Bishop Ga. to see his fav. team compete in the UGA Invitational XC Meet. Then he got the royal treatment and some real good scholarship tips. *ROLL TIDE!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Woohoo!
Congrats to Colin!
Hey Miguel, the Bama game is actually televised here. It's gonna be on the NBC/SEC Network. 

I'm outta here! See ya'll this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Woohoo!
> Congrats to Colin!
> Hey Miguel, the Bama game is actually televised here. It's gonna be on the NBC/SEC Network.
> 
> I'm outta here! See ya'll this evening.



Yeah...and it's a blowout!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...and it's a blowout!!!


I'm having more fun watching Auburn scratch their heads on the sidelines saying;"this sure did seam a lot easier last year!"..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm having more fun watching Auburn scratch their heads on the sidelines saying;"this sure did seam a lot easier last year!"..



The salary cap is killing them this year...


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh come on! If you got a chance to zone out and relieve some stress, go for it. Nothing like shooting to get your mind off everything.



We got 2 today for the start of early goose season. The best part was watching the sheer joy of my boys downing these two birds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm having more fun watching Auburn scratch their heads on the sidelines saying;"this sure did seam a lot easier last year!"..





Les Miles said:


> The salary cap is killing them this year...



I reckon I need to change channels...trying to CON  the wife into going to get a new flatscreen for upstairs bonus room, here where the computer is.....then she can watch what she wants downstairs anytime. 
Lightning fried my old tv up here back in July.

It's not working so far


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The salary cap is killing them this year...


Speaking of caps, don't you boys have to play the Jet Jockey Ducks tonight?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of caps, don't you boys have to play the Jet Jockey Ducks tonight?



Yep... and he conveniently hasn't logged on all week because he is afraid to make that avatar bet with me.

Tree-hugging tater-head liberals.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep... and he conveniently hasn't logged on all week because he is afraid to make that avatar bet with me.
> 
> Tree-hugging tater-head liberals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Now what, MIG.....USC and Minnesota or ND and S. Florida???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Now what, MIG.....USC and Minnesota or ND and S. Florida???


La Monroe and Florida State. I wanna witness it if both La teams get stomped today..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> La Monroe and Florida State. I wanna witness it if both La teams get stomped today..




Hmmmmm....you've got a point there. I'm still going with LSU though


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> La Monroe and Florida State. I wanna witness it if both La teams get stomped today..



Least we didn't play no sissy cupcake team like Kent State.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....you've got a point there. I'm still going with LSU though



That's what I'm talkin' about!!!

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Least we didn't play no sissy cupcake team like Kent State.


I expected you to start making excuses way before losing to the Ducks, just not his soon. I figured it would have been at least half time..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Least we didn't play no sissy cupcake team like Kent State.







Les Miles said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about!!!
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I expected you to start making excuses way before losing to the Ducks, just not his soon. I figured it would have been at least half time..



I ain't making excuses.... LSU is going to stomp a mudhole in those tree-huggers from Oregon. 

I was just saying that some teams (Bama) are a afraid of a little competition so they play wussy teams like Kent State.

Other teams (LSU) play like champions week in and week out and therefore look to play against some of the best such as Oregon.

Don't be a hater Miguel.... just be gone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2011)

I`m gittin` too old to fool with a dadgum garden anymore.  



Les, congratuations to your boys, on their geese kills. They done good.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` too old to fool with a dadgum garden anymore.
> 
> Les, congratuations to your boys, on their geese kills. They done good.



Thanks Nic! 

We would have busted some more of them but a big flock flew in on us right as we got there and they spotted us right off before we were ready. 

We'll get 'em next time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` too old to fool with a dadgum garden anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Les, congratuations to your boys, on their geese kills. They done good.



Yesiree buddy, tell them boys congradudadgumlations. I hope to get me one, one day. Guess we'll be wearing out last channel recall tonight, cause next to the DAWGS, love me some bayou baby!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2011)

769 pounds the summer garden grew this year.

almost ready for fall ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks Nic!
> 
> We would have busted some more of them but a big flock flew in on us right as we got there and they spotted us right off before we were ready.
> 
> We'll get 'em next time.



Yep....congrats to those young'uns!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Yesiree buddy, tell them boys congradudadgumlations. I hope to get me one, one day. Guess we'll be wearing out last channel recall tonight, cause next to the DAWGS, love me some bayou baby!



No doubt about it!!! 



slip said:


> 769 pounds the summer garden grew this year.
> 
> almost ready for fall ...



That's a lot of groceries, slip  My garden was very small, but it produced a lot. I wish I had weighed it like that.....maybe next year. Doubt I'll plant a fall garden....who knows though


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2011)

I spread chicken litter on mine today and turned it in. Soon as I get some rain, I`m plantin` collards, kale, mustard, cabbage, and broccoli.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

Duck season opens in 10 mins!!! 









For LSU that is....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Duck season opens in 10 mins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the geese, Les!
Good luck to both the dawgs and the tigers tonight.
Got in a little while ago from the first dove shoot i've been on in 3 years. Man, i had a ball despite the heat! It was brutal but my shooting was fair. Just had a terrible time trying to find birds in weed choked cornfield. Had a great time with my neighbor and his son. Anyway, home now, watching foobaw, and eating pizza. Still got these waiting to be cleaned as well:


----------



## Self! (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, Alabama won today and Auburn didn't ambarrass the SEC. Pretty good day I recon.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

And LSU is leading Oregon 16-13 top of the third.


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

And georgia is losing 21-7


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2011)

foobawl season ...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2011)

slip said:


> foobawl season ...



My Wildcats won last night and Lowndes lost.     

That's about the extent of my foobowl love anymore. 


Had decided that I was gonna pull my Mathews Prestige out to sight it in and hunt with it until the temps dropped below 50 cause it starts shooting hot as heck when it's cold. But in all reality, I LOVE shooting that bow WAY more than the new Z7.  

Needed to go back to the archery shop and get some arrows cut down so I thought I'd take it out there and fix it all up and sight it in along with the Z7. 

The string is severly fraying around the peep. Needs to be replaced. Archery shop is completely out of serving until later next week.  

I HATE being so last minute on stuff like that.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2011)

Yall go to the Trad Archery forum and check out the pic I posted of bam_bam's arm.


----------



## Self! (Sep 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And LSU is leading Oregon 16-13 top of the third.



that is like 2 mules fighting over a turnup...who cares  




david w. said:


> And georgia is losing 21-7



I think you are going to a real popular feller here shortly 




slip said:


> foobawl season ...




Communist! Ban yo self!


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> that is like 2 mules fighting over a turnup...who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



28-7
Here come a boise avatar.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

LSU 30 Oregon 13


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Communist! Ban yo self!


I cant ban my self! gotta stay around long enough to ban you!


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

28-14


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the geese, Les!
> Good luck to both the dawgs and the tigers tonight.
> Got in a little while ago from the first dove shoot i've been on in 3 years. Man, i had a ball despite the heat! It was brutal but my shooting was fair. Just had a terrible time trying to find birds in weed choked cornfield. Had a great time with my neighbor and his son. Anyway, home now, watching foobaw, and eating pizza. Still got these waiting to be cleaned as well:



Looks like you had a blast Wobbert-Woo!   

Mini-Me and I stayed home and slept, cleaned and cooked. Bait and ERD went to the lease and hung more stands and put my blind at the edge of the swamp.    

They came home to a table full of fried chicken, tater salad, corn on the cob, potato-bread rolls and apple pie.  

It was the least that Publix and I could do for their hard work today.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I cant ban my self! gotta stay around long enough to ban you!



Don't we have a Sports Forum that you can banish them to?


----------



## Self! (Sep 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> 28-7
> Here come a boise avatar.









Les Miles said:


> LSU 30 Oregon 13








slip said:


> I cant ban my self! gotta stay around long enough to ban you!









turtlebug said:


> Don't we have a Sports Forum that you can banish them to?




Don't you have some sewing to do or dishes to wash?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the geese, Les!
> Good luck to both the dawgs and the tigers tonight.
> Got in a little while ago from the first dove shoot i've been on in 3 years. Man, i had a ball despite the heat! It was brutal but my shooting was fair. Just had a terrible time trying to find birds in weed choked cornfield. Had a great time with my neighbor and his son. Anyway, home now, watching foobaw, and eating pizza. Still got these waiting to be cleaned as well:




Way to go, bama!!!  

Dang dawgs.....I hate the fact GA is gonna be the 1st SEC team to get beat by Boise St.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Way to go, bama!!!
> 
> Dang dawgs.....I hate the fact GA is gonna be the 1st SEC team to get beat by Boise St.



Yeah, it ain't looking too good for the Dawgs. 
Just got finished cleaning all the birds and trying to get out of this recliner is tough!
If my back will let me, i still need to go plant a food plot tomorrow before the storms hit. 
I is one tired bammer.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, it ain't looking too good for the Dawgs.
> Just got finished cleaning all the birds and trying to get out of this recliner is tough!
> If my back will let me, i still need to go plant a food plot tomorrow before the storms hit.
> I is one tired bammer.......



I would imagine so!!! Well...hope you get the food plot in and get the rain.

All right I'm outta here folks!!! Gonna be MIA for a few days again.....CYL


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 3, 2011)

We killed some ducks 27-40. I am tired and outta here myself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2011)

At the lake here........Just want to mention there was a lot of Beer pong, and Hula hooping going on!!

Before you ask........I don't Hula Hoop!!

Enjoyed watching the show!!

David........Sorry you have to wear that avatar!!

Time to pull up the covers, and call it a night

Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We killed some ducks 27-40. I am tired and outta here myself.


I'm glad one of the SEC teams showed up to play, even if Les couldn't figure out which sideline to go to at first..

Could someone please tell Richt and Bobo that there are more than 5 plays an offense can use?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm glad one of the SEC teams showed up to play, even if Les couldn't figure out which sideline to go to at first..
> 
> Could someone please tell Richt and Bobo that there are more than 5 plays an offense can use?



Dawg fans are going beserk over in the SF calling for Richt's head. Where's the love???




Good morning to all you waders, drivelers, and idjits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dawg fans are going beserk over in the SF calling for Richt's head. Where's the love???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning  

what a cup of freshly brewed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dawg fans are going beserk over in the SF calling for Richt's head. Where's the love???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just bumped my old thread so they could have a place to vent..


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> what a cup of freshly brewed?


 
Nah, but I'll take a corn dog if you got one. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I just bumped my old thread so they could have a place to vent..



You ain't right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nah, but I'll take a corn dog if you got one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What??? You know ol' riprap and rex upshaw will love it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nah, but I'll take a corn dog if you got one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well well look what I found







morning MCspaniard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mernin GW, or is it GitW??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin GW, or is it GitW??



as long as the W stands for wet this afternoon it can be.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well look what I found



Mine is bigger than yours... and I like a little MUSTARD on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> as long as the W stands for wet this afternoon it can be.


Well, unless you're goin to the lake with Les, I'm not guarantying anything of the sort.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, unless you're goin to the lake with Les, I'm not guarantying anything of the sort.



Well if I miss out then likely you will too.  As far as going to the lake.....don't think so.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, unless you're goin to the lake with Les, I'm not guarantying anything of the sort.


Sprinklin here!
Gonna go get some grits & eggs cooked & start on a batch of hot pear relish................ ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the geese, Les!
> Good luck to both the dawgs and the tigers tonight.
> Got in a little while ago from the first dove shoot i've been on in 3 years. Man, i had a ball despite the heat! It was brutal but my shooting was fair. Just had a terrible time trying to find birds in weed choked cornfield. Had a great time with my neighbor and his son. Anyway, home now, watching foobaw, and eating pizza. Still got these waiting to be cleaned as well:


 and not EVEN a text or phone call..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and not EVEN a text or phone call..................


I sowwy.
Well, he said we were going to Rebecca. There WAS a sign that said Rebecca, cordele, Ashburn, but we turned so many different backroads and dirt roads i had no idea where we were. 
My back is so sore today, i think the foodplot will have to wait.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I sowwy.
> Well, he said we were going to Rebecca. There WAS a sign that said Rebecca, cordele, Ashburn, but we turned so many different backroads and dirt roads i had no idea where we were.
> My back is so sore today, i think the foodplot will have to wait.


 I guess any excuse is better than no excuse......... 
I heard guns going off all day long, needless to say, Cutter was NOT happy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I guess any excuse is better than no excuse.........
> I heard guns going off all day long, needless to say, Cutter was NOT happy!


Except that you know good and well that one of those dirt roads was Marigold Rd. and he drove right past you at some point or another..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except that you know good and well that one of those dirt roads was Marigold Rd. and he drove right past you at some point or another..


 Exactly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Exactly!


Did you remember hearin anybody yelpin "WOOHOOO" as they rode past your place yesterday??


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 4, 2011)

Bout time to put this one to rest.

Who's next?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Bout time to put this one to rest.
> 
> Who's next?


Go ahead, but don't forget the smiley face and the video..


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead, but don't forget the smiley face and the video..





   Forget it! If it wasn't for BoneBoy, I don't know what I had done.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you remember hearin anybody yelpin "WOOHOOO" as they rode past your place yesterday??


 Floriduh deer camp folks are up, I hear that all da time when they're here..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, it's up!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6272222#post6272222


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, it's up!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6272222#post6272222


 well down, shuggums!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 4, 2011)

This thread should be dead real soon.


----------

